# Tigerboi's Saturday race tips...



## tigerboi (22 March 2008)

The sydney carnival gets underway this weekend with group 1 races

the galaxy 1100m for the sprinters & the chipping norton stakes 1600m

an important lead up to the doncaster 1600m,i will tip sydney & melbourne

races,see if i can get a few nice prices...TB

Sydney-Randwick

R1...NO 1  acey ducey

R2...NO 3  Light red

R3...NO 10 freedom march

R4...NO 4 occurence.bart cummings trained(jbc)

R5...NO 14 musket(redoutes choice 1/2 bro. to makybe diva...3 melb.cups)

R6...NO 2 magnus.2 x2nds to weekend hussler in the oakleigh plate
& the newmarket,should win...)

R7...NO 5 casino prince(3rd in the aussie cup,back to 1600m.good chance)trained by anthony cummings...

R8...NO 10 friday creek.hardest race to pick,but he has won 4/5 2nd up
likes randwick,good 5/1-6/1 chance,barrier 2 puts him in a good posi.

R9...NO 1 hot danish.hard not to like a horse with 6 wins from 7 starts
the only others with form are no.11 matchless & no.13 like me wild
both well up in class...hot danish should win at short odds.

Melbourne-caulfield...average meeting with all the good horses in sydney

but there may be a few of good value.

R1...NO 9 ballerina girl

R2...NO 7 o'marie...down in class on her last run,3/1 pre post.

R3...NO 4 vigor.looks to have staying talent,won m/v 2040m last start.

R4...NO 7 beech hurst.horrible race,favourite won at stoney creek
last start.give it a miss..

R5...NO 5 saratime,lots of chaff bandits here,saratime won at flemington
2000m last start.

R6...NO 7 just flipper,1st up after winning last 3,biggest field of the day,
the roughie is...no 15 tease me,could be a swooper late..

R7...NO 1 pins on parade,3rd up after a 7th & 2nd,best of a weak lot...

R8...NO 7 kings farewell,has won at this track & distance 1400m,if you are
winning coming to the last then...fold & go home..


well looks like a few nice picks in sydney so hoping for at least 3 winners

in sydney,as for melbourne its an average meeting that may throw up

a decent price out of a few..if your punting good luck...TB


----------



## Timmy (22 March 2008)

*Re: Tigerboi's saturday race tips..*

How cool is this!!!!  More added value services from ASF ............ thanks tigerboi.






 (hoping this is not what I end up with )


----------



## Sean K (22 March 2008)

*Re: Tigerboi's saturday race tips..*

LOL, this is a new scene for ASF! 

I used to follow the races, but no longer. Too busy with the market....

Joe, perhaps a separate forum, or a link?


----------



## tigerboi (22 March 2008)

Yeah ive been waiting for the PM now tb naughty boy...but so far all good

so i thought id start a racing thread section,last spring i snagged sirmione

at 80/1,so see how it goes as melbourne is not much chop with

all the good uns in sydney,a few years ago i used to be a massive punter

so got heaps of experience,going to the races is the best if you want to

win serious,these days i only bet a few bucks,$50-$100 a win.

All the times ive been to the races ive only lost once(true) 

dropped $6,000 at canterbury,misuss sees me exiting house with 

a large bag of cash,talked me into just taking the $6,000(what a day

backed 6 2nds in a row),i follow bart cummings horses as he is the

best trainer ever anywhere including tommy smith, so dont be scared of

backing his horses at 20/1+,he gets the cash in the big races...TB


----------



## tigerboi (22 March 2008)

Hi kennas mate,got a really good tip for you today

top weight in the fatcat handicap!!TB


----------



## tigerboi (22 March 2008)

As expected melbourne is a grave yard for punters but in sydney in the

5 races so far we got 2 winners,light red $2.90,musket $2.30 plus 2 2nds

acey ducey & occurence,magnus should give us 3 from 6 in the next,

over to melbourne in the next just flipper is scratched so ill plonk fo

no 12 ask the music...around $6.00,roughies galore in melbourne...TB


----------



## tigerboi (22 March 2008)

tigerboi said:


> As expected melbourne is a grave yard for punters but in sydney in the
> 
> 5 races so far we got 2 winners,light red $2.90,musket $2.30 plus 2 2nds
> 
> ...




we had a scratching in sydney,freedom march..so its 2 wins,2 2nds from
4 races so far,not bad,return is $5.20 from $4.00,over 25%...tb


----------



## rhen (22 March 2008)

Wish I could select my shares like you your horses.
Good work.

rhen


----------



## tigerboi (22 March 2008)

Tigerboi's stable strikes pay dirt!!!casino prince gets the cash

at $7.10...6/1 trendsetters thats 3 from 6 tips with the 3 collects

$2.90,$2.30,$7.10...the tiger...


----------



## tigerboi (22 March 2008)

tigerboi said:


> Tigerboi's stable strikes pay dirt!!!casino prince gets the cash
> 
> at $7.10...6/1 trendsetters thats 3 from 6 tips with the 3 collects
> 
> $2.90,$2.30,$7.10...the tiger...




friday creek 2nd,just run down in a photo,in the last we got the cash

hot danish 1st...$1.80,good win under big weight watch for her in the

doncaster with a light weight from the danger i nominated like me wild.

so in sydney we had 4 winners,3x 2nds & 1x 4th,melbourne as expected

was rubbish & wouldnt bet there,but tips for the desperates!

pretty good day stats wise if you bet each race for 8.00 outlay

your return was 2.3,2.9,7.1,1.8= 14.1...6.1 profit or 75% profit on

your outlay,my only bet was casino prince at $7.10..see you next week

TB


----------



## marklar (22 March 2008)

tigerboi said:


> As expected melbourne is a grave yard for punters



Some nice payouts if you could pick 'em though, the delta between the bookies price at the track and the TAB was criminal  although I did back the  winner in race 5 & 6 (even got in at $9 on Hanna Rossa) and left with more $ than I started with imp:

m.


----------



## tigerboi (22 March 2008)

marklar said:


> Some nice payouts if you could pick 'em though, the delta between the bookies price at the track and the TAB was criminal  although I did back the winner in race 5 & 6 (even got in at $9 on Hanna Rossa) and left with more $ than I started with imp:
> 
> m.




yep well done but melbourne for me this time of the year is best left for

those who prefer that,i did say it was dodgy & only 1 tipster tipped

a winner,but as you would know you can snag a roughie,ive backed 8

winners in a row 3 times in the last 20 years,the programme at rosehill

when the pumper rode 7.

the last 8 on a 10 race programme at geelong(i missed the first 2)around 

1994.

probably my most satisfying was on track at warwick farm in about 1996

with my coach from the oaks tigers...mid meeting i was having a shocker

down to my last $140,saw a bj mclachlan filly in brisbane at 7/1 & 14/1

on the rails in sydney,100% overs too good to to knock back,

got the cash in a photo, i then backed then next 2 in sydney

(beaverschofield at 7/1),melbourne,adelaide & another in brissie for

8 in a row,great day...would have been a bit better if friday creek

could have hung on,but 1 bet 1 winner $7.10..all good...TB


----------



## tigerboi (28 March 2008)

The carnival continues this week at randwick highlighted by the arrival of boom horse weekend hussler(57.5 kg in the doncaster hcp) with his first start in sydney being saturdays randwick guineas at set weights for 3 year olds,1600m,odds on $1.75,look on.

R1.no.4. God's hand.(trained by jbc.bart cummings)pre post price...$4.00

R2.no.4. Siderus.(trained by anthony cummings,trains casino prince.)..$5.00

R3.no.9. Dealer principal(trainer anthony cummings)...$3.50

R4.no.5. Cravings.can turn the tables on tenant's tiara....$3.80
Now the good races...
R5.no.5. Portillo,won here last start,for a smokey watch out for 1st starter no 12 Allez wonder about 20/1,JBC says she is a good chance & it is very unusal for him to have a 2 year old in this race on their 1st start.watch.
portillo price...$5.00

R6.no.3. jazzella,kiwi mare who has won 4/9 & 2x3rds at 1200m,won 5/13 & unbeaten 2nd up...shane dye to ride..$4.60

R7.no.1. Weekend hussler at set weights1600m, should win however its his first time the sydney way & he is stepping up from 1200m to 1600m.class should prevail but watch the others steaming home for pointers to the AJC derby at 2400m, no 2 marching(has won at 2040m),no 13 arlington only beaten 4 lengths by casino prince in the chipping norton last week.

R8.no.17. Sir james,ive been waiting for bart cummings to get this horse to the randwick 2000m,despite being 1st emergency i am hoping for a scratching.
The favourite is no 6 Red lord trained by son anthony,he won over 2000m at rosehill(he won for me in melb.at 20/1 in the spring.)3 weeks ago,coming from gate 10 in a field of 10.
he has gate 19 so in a field of 16 he comes out of 15.so sir james for me,if no run then onto red lord.
sir james...$11.00,red lord...$4.80

R9.no.6.Deloraine(anthony cummings)she has the best stakes form with her 1 1/4 length 5th last week to hot danish,no 12 helluva party 1.9L 6th in the same race looks the danger.Deloraine...$5.00
Mares races are always a lottery but sticking with stakes form & the quick back up by AJC.

Looks like the cummings clan bart & anthony may have a big day with son ajc having 4 good fancies: siderus,dealer principal,red lord(if he runs) & deloraine.bart has gods hand in the first,allez wonder in the 4th.

Anthony cummings does have the following roughies running for you real long shot players.
R4.no.7.Tagus...$41.00(winkers 1st time)
R6.no.10.endearment...$81.00
R6.no.13.Goldlago...$51.00
R7.no.7.Solo flyer...$35.00
R7.no.10.Turffontein...$23.00,good place chance for the each wayers...

Melbourne-moonee valley...

R1.no.4.Alseraaj,1st starter from david hayes...$2.80

R2.no.6.Meld,2 starts 2 x2nds so looking to go one better...$7.00

R3.no.8.Royale harmony,1st up 3 1/2 7th at flemington 1400m,she did run 4th in the VRC oaks 2500m,now 2nd up at 1600m & has won at 1600m.
good chance...$8.00

R4.no.2. Bold moment,looks good odds for her form...$3.00

R5.no.3.Surfside christmas,won 2 of last 3,last start beaten 2.6L 5th in a mares stakes race at flem.1600m,won 2/4 at m.v & 3 from 7 at 1600m plus a 2nd...$3.00

R6.no.11.Roslotta,last start 2nd to no.9 Our raphael,roslotta gets a 1/2 kg turn around this time,he has same weight & 11 gate again,did win here 2 starts ago over this 1600m...$8.00..FBI trains(lee freedman)

R7.no.9.Mr speedstar,won last start over this track & distance 2040.he is what i call a 7a selection(my system)whereby he has won over the course & distance last start. it throws up a lot of good price winners..$8.00

R8.no.8.Let loushe,7a pick,trained by lee freedman who also has an imported mare running. no 10 dane julia 1st up since july '07 when 14th at greyville in south africa,she has won 6 from 9 & 1x2nd,one to watch at $9.00..
Let loushe..$3.00 fav.

So all you punters go hard or go home!hope you all take $$$ from the bookies or the jolly green giant.TAB....tb


----------



## tigerboi (29 March 2008)

R5.no.5 Portillo is scratched so i go onto JBC'S 1st starter no 12. Allez wonder,R8.no.17.Sir james is running for us,tab price atm..$12.20..11/1

Does ken callander look at tigerboi's tips on ASF???

In his column this morning 'ahead of the game'.he said.'Bart cummings has thrown Allez wonder in at the deep end in the Sweet Embrace Stakes as the filly is having her first race start'.

'However,there is no doubt the youngster will win races and she has caught plenty of trained eyes with her efforts in two recent trials.

Overnight betting has her into around the 10/1 mark.
kenny callander sneeky look at tb's tips,one thing to remember about KC if you see him at the races,grab an umbrella before you talk to him.

Latest news on Weekend Hussler is the bagman are keen to lay him & is $2.50 or 6/4,the bookies have the same doubts as i stated yesterday,1200m to 1600m & 1st sydney start,the money is coming for no.2 marching,also the VRC oaks winner no.17 Arapaho miss is into 10/1 from 20/1..

I really like R8 no 17. Sir James...TB


----------



## tigerboi (29 March 2008)

Lot of 3rd & 4ths today,stayed away from melbourne as the track turned slow over night.in sydney weekend hussler showed his class but did want to throw it away by running off the track(that was re:the first time racing the sydney way)

R8 saw red lord,4th & sir james 5th which was a good run so i will stick with him as jbc will head him to the 3200m sydney cup,he is racing like a real dour 2 miler,might back him this week on the tab,ill just see what his odds are.

Here is the sydney cup odds..sir james 30/1,take some of that this week this type of betting is called all in,meaning if the horse does not start you do you money..tb i will post the golden slipper,doncaster,ajc derby...tb


----------



## tigerboi (29 March 2008)

tigerboi said:


> Lot of 3rd & 4ths today,stayed away from melbourne as the track turned slow over night.in sydney weekend hussler showed his class but did want to throw it away by running off the track(that was re:the first time racing the sydney way)
> 
> R8 saw red lord,4th & sir james 5th which was a good run so i will stick with him as jbc will head him to the 3200m sydney cup,he is racing like a real dour 2 miler,might back him this week on the tab,ill just see what his odds are.
> 
> Here is the sydney cup odds..sir james 30/1,take some of that this week this type of betting is called all in,meaning if the horse does not start you do you money..tb i will post the golden slipper,doncaster,ajc derby...tb




I cant post the markets while betting is suspended on race days so i will post the updated markets on the slipper,doncaster,oaks & derby,plus the sydney cup...tb,any one wants a price i can look it up..


----------



## tigerboi (4 April 2008)

Here is the golden slipper market,not nom. means the horse has not been nominated for the race but if it wins a lead up race the connnections 
can pay $100,000(the winner gets about $1.8m,as the total prizemoney is $3.5m & in sydney the winner gets 60-65%) late entry fee to run,the field is determined on 
prizemoney won,excluding the magic millions prizemoney as that is a
race restricted to horses sold at their sales,from memory only 1 horse
has won after being a late entry...

You can see the odds are 18/1 so if your horse has won one of the lead ups such as the 2 on at canterbury tomorrow(the todman stakes & perfect vision stakes) which is worth $195,000 to the winner & they are around 10-15/1 then its a good gamble...

The prices are win & place.hope this is ok joe?...tb

ALL AMERICAN8.00 2.75 AUGUSTA PROUD (Not Nom)9.00 3.00 

SUGAR BABE10.00 3.25 VON COSTA DE HERO10.00 3.25 

REAAN11.00 3.50 SEBRING11.00 3.50 SHE'S MEANER15.00 4.50 

BURGEIS17.00 5.00 FREEDOM MARCH21.00 6.00 MONTANA FLYER21.00 6.00 

PENNY BANGER21.00 6.00 STRIPPER21.00 6.00 HIPS DON'T LIE26.00 7.25 

LOVE AND KISSES26.00 7.25 MAZUKA26.00 7.25 PORTILLO26.00 7.25 

ANATOMICA31.00 8.50 NORTHERN METEOR31.00 8.50 

SAMANTHA MISS31.00 8.50 BLACK MINX41.00 11.00 GLOWLAMP41.00 11.00 

MISS EXXI41.00 11.00 MR PROFUMO41.00 11.00 BRAWLED51.00 13.50 

OVER THE WICKET51.00 13.50 RELATED51.00 13.50 HASHASAN61.00 16.00 

HIGH ROLL'N WOMAN61.00 16.00 KRUPT61.00 16.00 SEGOLENE61.00 16.00 

BELLE SOLEIL81.00 21.00 ROCK KINGDOM81.00 21.00 TYPHOON FURY81.00 21.00 

ARMS WIDE OPEN101.00 26.00 DUBAI TO SYDNEY101.00 26.00 

ELYSEES101.00 26.00 ESTEE101.00 26.00 MOTHWING101.00 26.00 ROCK ME BABY101.00 26.00 

SEE THE ANGELS101.00 26.00 SIENNAS FURY101.00 26.00 

STRATOCRUISER101.00 26.00 SUPREMATOR101.00 26.00 ACORNS151.00 38.50 

BID SPOTTER151.00 38.50 DELTA GIRL151.00 38.50 MOVIN' OUT151.00 38.50 

POLAWAY151.00 38.50 SIDEREUS151.00 38.50 STRAWBERRY FIELD151.00 38.50 

TOP CUBAN151.00 38.50 BALLERINA GIRL201.00 51.00 GRANDE JARDIN201.00 51.00 

LA MATHEEL201.00 51.00 MOULIN LADY201.00 51.00 NIGGLE201.00 51.00 

OSCILLATOR201.00 51.00 PACHANGA201.00 51.00 PRINCESS NATURAL201.00 51.00 

RHYNO CHASER201.00 51.00 SEEKING ATTENTION201.00 51.00 SIN SIN SIN201.00 51.00 

SIR PRANCER201.00 51.00 SOHO SECRET201.00 51.00 SPECIAL MENTION201.00 51.00 

AL MASLOOL251.00 63.50 CHASTELAIN251.00 63.50 DAYIM ELSAIF251.00 63.50 

DIAMOND STUDS251.00 63.50 DUPORTH251.00 63.50 EMPEROR BONAPARTE251.00 63.50 

HALLEYS251.00 63.50 HENBANE251.00 63.50 HERES DERULLAH251.00 63.50 

INTERNATIONAL MAN251.00 63.50 PRINCE OF PRAGUE251.00 63.50 SWEET SCIENCE251.00 63.50 

ALLEZ WONDER301.00 76.00 CHOOSE A STAR301.00 76.00 

DELEQUE301.00 76.00 FIRE OF HEART301.00 76.00 JENNABEE301.00 76.00 

JOLLICA301.00 76.00 KARDONAY GIRL301.00 76.00 LADY FIREBIRD301.00 76.00 

DANCER301.00 76.00 PEGASE301.00 76.00 PRINCESS QUALITY301.00 76.00 

RAPIDEMENT301.00 76.00 SACRED CHOICE301.00 76.00 SARA'S CHOICE301.00 76.00 

SARATOGA301.00 76.00 SEEKING SUSAN301.00 76.00 SMART CHOICE301.00 76.00 

VELOCITY GAL301.00 76.00 WEMBLEY301.00 76.00 WHISPER BAY301.00 76.00


----------



## tigerboi (4 April 2008)

Here is the Doncaster handicap with crack 3 year old colt Weekend Hussler (57.5kg) the $4.40 fav.i went on record as saying i dont think he can win with that weight. 

His win(in a photo) at set weights over the randwick 1600m against his own age just highlighted the obstacles he faces,you need a real strong 2000m horse to get the 1600m in the doncaster,over the years the sprinter-milers just cant overcome that last testing 200m that randwick demands,dual winners pharaoh & super impose were strong milers who could win at 2000m+,i was at randwick when super won his 2nd,wow the granstand nearly lifted!

Bart cummings has mimi lebrock running in the queen of the turf tomorrow race 7 1550m,she looks a good lightweight hope in the doncaster at 100/1,...if she wins,then she will be into 20-25/1...tb

WEEKEND HUSSLER4.40 1.847 HOT DANISH6.50 2.37 DANLEIGH11.00 3.50 

SNIPERS BULLET11.00 3.50 TRIPLE HONOUR12.00 3.75 CASINO PRINCE17.00 5.00 

MENTALITY17.00 5.00 TUESDAY JOY17.00 5.00 DEVIL MOON21.00 6.00 

GALLANT TESS21.00 6.00 HONOR IN WAR21.00 6.00 MEGATIC21.00 6.00 

THESEO21.00 6.00 BOBADAH26.00 7.25 FALAISE26.00 7.25 GERMAN CHOCOLATE26.00 7.25 

LARGO LAD26.00 7.25 MARCHING26.00 7.25 TRANSLATE26.00 7.25 

FORENSICS31.00 8.50 CAMARILLA41.00 11.00 ESKIMO QUEEN41.00 11.00 

KINGDA KA41.00 11.00 OCCURRENCE41.00 11.00 SERIOUS SPEED41.00 11.00 

FIGHTING FUND51.00 13.50 JUST MAMBO51.00 13.50 VIEWED51.00 13.50 

ARLINGTON61.00 16.00 BON HOFFA61.00 16.00 FRIDAY CREEK61.00 16.00 

GODS HAND61.00 16.00 BARLINNIE81.00 21.00 CATECHUCHU81.00 21.00 

PERFECT DROP81.00 21.00 RUBISCENT81.00 21.00 SHINZIG81.00 21.00 

SWISS ACE81.00 21.00 ALL SILENT101.00 26.00 FIVE CAR STUD101.00 26.00 

LEGENDARY MAN101.00 26.00 MALCOLM101.00 26.00 MASKED ASSASSIN101.00 26.00 

MIMI LEBROCK101.00 26.00 MOLOTOV101.00 26.00 SOLO FLYER101.00 26.00 

CINQUE CENTO126.00 32.25 CRAVINGS126.00 32.25 ECLAIR PASSION126.00 32.25 

PARTY CRASHER126.00 32.25 ANY HUMOUR151.00 38.50 BRYANNBOS GIFT151.00 38.50 

ESKAW151.00 38.50 MR UBIQUITOUS151.00 38.50 SOILED151.00 38.50 

TERANABA151.00 38.50 ACEY DUCEY201.00 51.00 EL MEROO201.00 51.00 

LITTLE SAI WAN201.00 51.00 PILLAR OF HERCULES201.00 51.00 

PINNACLES201.00 51.00 PISTOLS201.00 51.00 SWISSAC201.00 51.00 TAN 

TAT DE LAGO201.00 51.00 VALEDICTUM201.00 51.00 SHREWD RHYTHM251.00 63.50 

TURFFONTEIN251.00 63.50 DELORAINE301.00 76.00 ROAD TO ROCK301.00 76.00


----------



## tigerboi (4 April 2008)

Next up is the AJC derby 2400m for all 3 year olds,this race is usually a good pointer to the Melbourne Cup,the winner most often has a kilogram too much so its the 2nd to 6th placings that i look for to improve over their winter break from late 3 year olds to bigger 4 year olds.

My best was watching kensei in '87(same sire as kiwi '83)looking to get further as a 4 year old,aided by a brilliant rails hugging ride by larry olsen i scooped up lots of 25/1 into the sp of 16/1 for a big win over Empire Rose who came back in '88 as 7/2fav to win,saintly (6/1) 2nd to octagonal in a photo was unlucky not to win the derby/cup double,might & power(4/1 fav.) was another,who should have also won the the double but for interference.

Both provided big wins as the improvers out of the AJC derby...tb

AJC Derby 2400m Randwick

LITTORIO6.50 2.37 LARGO LAD7.50 2.62 GUILLOTINE9.00 3.00 

MARCHING11.00 3.50 DEALER PRINCIPAL15.00 4.50 ARLINGTON17.00 5.00 

KINGDA KA17.00 5.00 PRINCE DE GALLES17.00 5.00 RUNNING TO WIN17.00 5.00 

STEEL GIANT17.00 5.00 IMVULA21.00 6.00 NOM DU JEU21.00 6.00 RED RULER21.00 6.00 

ROCKWOOD21.00 6.00 SOLO FLYER21.00 6.00 ZAGREB21.00 6.00 ABSENT FRIENDS26.00 7.25 

ARAPAHO MISS26.00 7.25 MEGA BOSS26.00 7.25 MISSION CRITICAL26.00 7.25 

RIOS26.00 7.25 SCOUTING WIDE26.00 7.25 BARBARINO31.00 8.50 EL DAANA31.00 8.50 

JORDAN VALLEY31.00 8.50 KETTLEDRUM31.00 8.50 ZABDUED31.00 8.50 

BROM BROM41.00 11.00 BUTWAITTHERESMORE41.00 11.00 CHAMBER41.00 11.00 

EMPERATOR41.00 11.00 MY SWEET COOKIE41.00 11.00 OUR MOSSTIQUE41.00 11.00 

ROAD TO ROCK41.00 11.00 VIGOR41.00 11.00 VOICE COMMANDER41.00 11.00 

BOOK OF KELLS51.00 13.50 KICK N CHASE51.00 13.50 MARJORIE51.00 13.50 

NEUGINE51.00 13.50 PILLAR OF HERCULES51.00 13.50 TURFFONTEIN51.00 13.50 

ARAZAMATAZ61.00 16.00 GRAND DANCER61.00 16.00 HAPPY HIGH PANTS61.00 16.00 

ICESKATES61.00 16.00 MUFASA61.00 16.00 NAJIB61.00 16.00 PIERRE JOSEPH61.00 16.00 

ANAVALANCHE81.00 21.00 CLUZIEL81.00 21.00 ELMSFORD81.00 21.00 

GLOBAL APPROACH81.00 21.00 ALLANTHUS101.00 26.00 BIOKO101.00 26.00 

EQUABLE101.00 26.00 MOATIZE101.00 26.00 WALKING OR DANCING101.00 26.00 

ZACROONA101.00 26.00 VARDON FLYER126.00 32.25 ABLE TOO151.00 38.50 

ARISTOCRATICO151.00 38.50 DECERTARE151.00 38.50 GIACOSA151.00 38.50 

GO PHENOMENAL151.00 38.50 SPEED DUBAI151.00 38.50 ZAZABEAU151.00 38.50 

ZINFANDEL151.00 38.50 ANTILLES201.00 51.00 BUGSYTWOSHOES201.00 51.00 

EEDEEAL201.00 51.00 EPSOM DOWNS201.00 51.00 GOLDEN HIGHWAY201.00 51.00 

KEY VENDOR201.00 51.00 MISTRESS OF DREAMS201.00 51.00 RED BUTTONS201.00 51.00 

TIMEZOV PEACE201.00 51.00 TYRONE PRINCE201.00 51.00 FLAXMILL ROAD251.00 63.50


----------



## tigerboi (4 April 2008)

This weekend marks the 50th year since Bart Cummings trained his first group 1 winner,1958 S.A. derby with.Stormy Passage,he has continued on with breeding out of the same family to get champions like storm queen,taj rossi,tontonan,saintly.now shooting for his 250th group 1 with Sirmione at canterbury tomorrow,so onto sydney..

Canterbury:Inside barriers are a big advantage at canterbury as its only a small track & hard for backmarkers to make up ground.

R1.no.2. Mr Profumo
R2.no.1. Racing To Win
R3.no.1 HipsDont Lie(hard race with a few chances)
R4.no.9.Camarilla(3rd up im expecting camarilla to win well)
R5.no.2. Tycoon Zed(not much of a race)
R6.no.1. Sirmione(despite not being suited to canterbury,bart has him flying.)
R7.no.12.Mimi Le brock(good lightweight in the doncaster at 100/1)
R8.no.4.Al be Nimble(rubbish race)
R9.no.6.Mi Casa(jbc,4th up at 1900m & has won here at 1900m,got the outside gate in a field of 14,so i expect him to go to the lead & prove hard to run down)
Best roughie:R3 no.14.Olympiad...

Caulfield:I hope this week the track stays good unlike last week where it was downgraded overnight.

R1.no.7.Streetfighter(4yo up against a team of walkers)
R2.no.7.Cambridge(AJC trained 2yo fily by redoute's choice at 10-15/1)
R3.no.1.Correct Amoondo(If this cant win this,its a dead set camel destined for the knackers!)has the blinkers off.
R4.no.3.General Birdwood(last start 4th,held up,s.a. visitor,go well)
R5.no.9.Morgan Dollar
R6.no.8.Antidotes(JBC,3rd up at 1400m,$6.00)
R7.no.11.Diplomatic Strike(won its only start at mornington by 4 1/2 & 57kg,$3.00fav.)
R8.no.9.Amberino(Deadset lottery ,any 7 of 15 could win it..)$7.50

Best roughie:R7.no.14.Meld(because i backed it last start & it will probably win now)

Brisbane:A mate of mine had horses trained by a guy at toowoomba named terry catip(tj catip)so i follow his up there & when he thinks hes got one good enough he brings them to Ipswich or brisbane,ive had a few good long shots come home,tomorow hes got 1 runner in R2.no.8 Moppett at paper odds of 15/1,so i will throw a few bucks on it...good bet for you each way punters...

Hope you all have a good weekend,win some $$$ & your footy team wins except penrith...tb


----------



## wayneL (6 April 2008)

The Grand National, over 4 miles and 30 jumps is about to be run over here.

Sentimental (and betting) favourite is Cloudy Lane, trained by the son of Red Rum's trainer (name escapes me for the moment).

This is the toughest racecourse race in the world.


----------



## wayneL (6 April 2008)

Check it out http://www.grandnational.org.uk/fences.php


----------



## wayneL (6 April 2008)

40 runners, 4miles 4 furlongs, 30 fences, only 16 crossed the finish line.
Comply or Die won it.


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 April 2008)

wayneL said:


> 40 runners, 4miles 4 furlongs, 30 fences, only 16 crossed the finish line.
> Comply or Die won it.




wayne,
any horses hurt? or riders for that matter. ?
looks like a mixture of Extreme Dirt-biking and the Man from Snowy River. 

by the way, those are the sort of races that Adam Lindsay Gordon used to excell in.  He ended up with a skull that wasn't quite continuous all round the circle.  He would invite people to feel various missing bits etc.


----------



## wayneL (6 April 2008)

1 horse had to be put down  and a jockey with suspected back injuries.

It's a tremendous event, an amazing spectacle... the winner looked fantastic, well ridden and well within himself, but I find it a bit hard to come to terms with the casualty toll in jumps racing.


----------



## wayneL (6 April 2008)




----------



## 2020hindsight (6 April 2008)

:topic
We have the Olympic equestrian events to look forward to - in Hong Kong apparently.  Think I prefer them to steeplechases though.  

PS had a school mate who became a jockey - within a year he had a broken neck  ended up half paralysed.
But they're bludy mad those equestrians... 

From the Atlanta Games (Gillian Rolton)...
http://www.abc.net.au/news/olympics/sports/equestrian.htm


> The equestrian events gave Australians one of the most enduring images of the Atlanta Games in 1996.
> 
> *In the closing stages of the teams three-day event, with Australia in the lead, Gillian Rolton crashed to earth from her mount Peppermint Grove during the cross country event.
> 
> ...





> The Olympic history of events involving horses can be traced back to 682 BC when a four-horse chariot race was run at the Hippodrome in Olympia at Greece's 25th Olympiad.
> 
> In the modern era, show jumping was part of the 1900 Games, but the full program of dressage, show jumping and three-day eventing was introduced in 1912 and in all three disciplines, individual and team medals are awarded.
> 
> ...




This interview leading into the 2000 Olympics..
http://www.abc.net.au/7.30/stories/s180465.htm



> TRACY BOWDEN: Team coach and former Olympian Wayne Roycroft comes from one of the most famous families in Australia's equestrian world.
> 
> *Back in 1960, his dad, Bill -- concussed and with a broken collarbone -- discharged himself from hospital to ride for gold in the 3-day event.*
> 
> ...




PS That location looks like a golf course.  I wonder if the golfers will be able to claim that a ball landing in a pile of horse droppings is GUR?


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 April 2008)

a couple of photos from that grand national footage.
Just goes to show that a horse by itself (giving the jump the runaround) is arguably more intelligent than a horse-plus-human-rider.


----------



## tigerboi (6 April 2008)

Yep its a great race the grand national,we had a great jumper in the 70's named CRISP who went over & ran,only to get run down by the greatest jumper of all time,red rum a triple winner of the gn,crisp gave RED RUM 10 kgs & led til the last 100m,very gruelling race that sorts out the real stayers, i think its over 7200m/4 1/2 miles,was the winner a long shot?

Casualties are a part of this race & you must take into consideration that jumps horses are very slow on the flat,are geldings at the other end of their racing careers,if they had not been put over the fences then they would be in a can...tb

found this...

. 1973 National - Red Rum won first of 3 Nationals and Crisp
The 1973 Grand National is probably the most replayed horse race in television history. Few who tuned in on the last Saturday in March will ever forget the race - it was pure sporting drama, played out over four and a half miles, over thirty formidable fences. Top class chaser Crisp carried top weight in the 1973 Grand National, and his bold jumping, front-running style ensured the ex-Australian star was well clear of his field for most of the race leading horse betting punters who had backed him thinking they had made a wise sport bet. Legendary race commentator Peter O'Sullevan took up the microphone as the leaders turned for home...
"Crisp is still well clear in the 1973 Grand National and this great Australian chaser Crisp with twelve stone on his back and ten stone five on the back of Red Rum, who's chasing him and they look to have it absolutely to themselves. At the second last... Crisp is over. And clear of Red Rum who's jumping it a long way back. In third is Spanish Steps then Hurricane Rock and Rouge Autumn and L'Escargot. But coming to the final fence in the National now... and it's Crisp still going in great style. He jumps it well, Red Rum is about fifteen lengths behind him as he jumps it. Crisp is coming to the elbow he's got two hundred and fifty yards to run." Then, suddenly things changed...
"Crisp is just wandering off the true line now. He's beginning to lose concentration. He's been out there on his own for so long. And Red Rum is making ground on him. They have a furlong to run now, two hundred yards now for Crisp, and Red Rum is still closing on him, and Crisp is getting very tired, and Red Rum is pounding after him and Red Rum is the one who finishes the strongest. He's going to get up! Red Rum is going to win the National! At the line Red Rum has just snatched it from Crisp! And Red Rum is the winner!
The race was run in a time 19 seconds faster than the previous record set by the immortal Golden Miller some fifty years earlier and proved that on the day both Red Rum and Crisp put up truly exceptional performances.

*Red Rum v Crisp: 30 years on*







	

		
			
		

		
	
 Brian Fletcher and Red Rum just edge out Pitman and Crisp

*The 1973 Grand National was one of the most memorable races of the 20th Century. *
It marked the first victory of the legendary Red Rum and produced perhaps the most exciting finish Aintree has ever seen. 
Runaway leader Crisp jumped the last fence 15 lengths clear but the burden of carrying top weight for 4 ½ miles was too much. 
Red Rum, with 23lb less than his rival, ate into the lead and beat him on the line to win by three-quarters of a length. 
Two of the main protagonists tell the BBC Sport website of their memories of that unforgettable day 30 years ago.


----------



## tigerboi (6 April 2008)

Won well for a GN,at 16/1 as well...tb


Monty's Pass wins Grand National








Martell Cognac Grand National Chase 4m 4f 




*1 Monty's Pass*
(B Geraghty) 16-1 
*2 Supreme Glory*
(L Aspell) 40-1 
*3 Amberleigh House* 
(G Lee) 33-1

*4 Gunner Welburn* 
(B Fenton) 16-1 

Photos from Aintree 





*Monty's Pass stormed to a convincing win in the world-famous steeplechase at Aintree.* 
The mount of Barry Geraghty raced to a 12-length victory from Supreme Glory with trainer Ginger McCain's Amberleigh House back in third. 
Gunner Welburn was fourth with Montifault fifth and last year's winner Bindaree in sixth. 
Only 14 of the 40 horses finished the gruelling four-and-a-half mile course in Liverpool. 
The 7-1 favourite Shotgun Willy was pulled up at Becher's Brook the second time around by jockey Ruby Walsh, winner of the day's first three races. 
"It's the thing you dream about. To have the winner is unreal," said Monty's Pass' Irish trainer Jimmy Mangan. 





HOW MUCH HAVE I WON? 
*1 Monty's Pass* 50p each/way £11. £1 e/w £22. £5 e/w £110 
*2 Supreme Glory* 50p e/w £5.50. £1 e/w £11. £5 e/w £55. 
*3 Amberleigh House* 50p e/w £4.63. £1 e/w £9.25. £5 e/w £46.25 
*4 Gunner Welburn *50p e/w £2.50. £1 e/w £5.00. £5 e/w £25.00 


"He's had a good rest and has come back 100 per cent. He has never let us down and is always in the money. He's the star of the stable. 
"Barry [Geraghty] was superb." 
Another pre-race fancy Ad Hoc unseated jockey Paul Carberry at the 19th fence, while Youlneverwalkalone was pulled up at the 12th and champion jockey Tony McCoy pulled up Iris Bleu at The Chair. 
Geraghty was delighted with his horse's ability to cope over the big Aintree fences. 
"He was like a cat, he jumped unbelievable," said Geraghty, who was the leading jockey at this year's Cheltenham Festival. 




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Walsh (left) congratulates winning jockey Geraghty


"I had a lovely run. There was no traffic up front. 
"It's a thrill to finish a National never mind to win one. 
"It's hard to believe he could win so easily." 
Tremallt took up the early running from Montifault with Gunner Welburn, Chives, Blowing Wind and Torduff Express all featuring near the front in the first half of the race. 
At The Chair on the second time around Gunner Welburn took the lead but made a mistake shortly after to let Montifault back in. 
Carbury Cross also made a showing after the water jump as Monty's Pass moved to join the leaders for the first time. 
Gunner Welburn was first over Becher's Brook on the second circuit ahead of Monty's Pass, Behrajan and Carbury Cross. 





Following the Foinavon fence, the field was strung out with Gunner Welburn leading and only a handful of horses still in contention. 
With two fences left, Monty's Pass went clear from Amberleigh House and a tiring Gunner Welburn. 
Monty's Pass safely cleared the last and powered home, while Supreme Glory made a surging run behind to overhaul two horses to get up for second. 
Nine horses were pulled up, while eight unseated their riders, eight fell and one refused. 
One of the fallers, Goguenard, had to be put down after coming to grief on the second circuit. 
Gerry Supple broke a leg when Burlu fell while Alan Dempsey fractured a wrist after taking a tumble from Robbo. 
In addition, Timmy Murphy was concussed and broke his nose when unseated by Torduff Express while Bramblehill Duke's jockey Brian Crowley broke his collarbone. 
With so many well-fancied horses failing to finish, it was a good day for the bookmakers. 
However William Hill were landed with paying out more than £400,000 on two winning bets alone, their worst hit in Grand National history. 


*How they finished:* *1st* Monty's Pass (B J Geraghty) 12 lengths 
*2nd* Supreme Glory (L Aspell) 2L
*3rd* Amberleigh House (G Lee) 14L
*4th* Gunner Welburn (B Fenton) 11L
*5th* Montifault 1L
*6th* Bindaree 18L
*7th* Carbury Cross 6L
*8th* Blowing wind 7L
*9th* Tremallt 7L
*10th* Behrajan 9L
*11th* Djeddah 8L
*12th* Majed Dis
*13th* Royal Predica 26L
*14th* Southern Star


----------



## barney (6 April 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> a couple of photos from that grand national footage.
> Just goes to show that a horse by itself (giving the jump the runaround) is arguably more intelligent than a horse-plus-human-rider.





Gidday 20/20,  I thought that was brilliant also ............ taking the detour around the fences ............ why jump 'em when you can go round 'em 

Great spectacle, but a lot of carnage in the process ............. The power to weight ratio of Jockeys is pretty amazing .............  Tough little nuggets.


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 April 2008)

barney said:


> Gidday 20/20,  I thought that was brilliant also ............ taking the detour around the fences ............ why jump 'em when you can go round 'em .



barney 
maybe a lesson there for all of us you reckon lol.


----------



## barney (6 April 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> barney
> maybe a lesson there for all of us you reckon lol.





I've seen a lot of road users out there that work on the same principle as those horses .......... Thats why the RTA invented median strips !! 

:car:            utthedoor:


----------



## tigerboi (11 April 2008)

The rosehill guineas meeting this week so big fields & good odds,looking for few more winners at better odds this week...

rosehill

R1.no.6. light red

R2.no.1. over the wicket

R3.no.4. kosi bay...hard race but kosi the only one to win over the 1900m here

R4.no.8.glowlamp,3 starts for 3rd,3rd,2nd,just got run down last start & trainer clarry connors knows how to get a 2 yr.old into the slipper.

R5.no.2.triple honour,run down by crack 3 yr.old weekend hussler last start,no WH here so hard to go past him...

R6.no.11. danasierra,trained by JBC,most of the favs.have drawn wide in the field of 17,where you must draw inside 10,danger is rio osa,last start winner,gate 2,$6.00 but way up in class,going for barts mare danasierra.

group 1 rosehill guineas,feature race for 3 year olds,2000m,14 starters set weights 56.5kgs,no fillies in the race this year.

R7.no.11. guillotine,perfect race for him to win & confirm favouritism for the AJC derby,last start 2nd up was a cracker over 1600m coming from 14th on the turn to get beat only2.1L.,no.2 littorio looks the big danger with his last run a 2nd in open company,so guillotine the 1/2 bro to the melbourne cup winner efficient has his chance to live up to the wraps that he has had for 12 months...

R8.no.3. fooram & 17. sir james(1st emergency),fooram looks to have hit form at the right time for the sydney cup soon,sir james is a bart cummings horse ive followed for a while,if they both run im going to back both,watch out for no.5 young centaur,a kiwi raider with good staying form who could be a smokey at odds for the sydney cup & is a 2 mile(3200m) winner in kiwi land,only 5yr old & by a melb.cup winner.jeune(backed it at 20/1.)

R9.no.10. viewed,barts horse ive won on recently,up in class but has won 4/7 at rosehill,barts got no.14 gods hand who is 2/3 this track,backing both & the quinellas,exactas...

mooney valley...

R1.no.3. cascade

R2.no.1. toulouse lautrec(hopeless 3000m,some are that slow they should start tonight!)

R3.no.3. royale harmony

R4.no.1. surfside christmas

R5.no.1. rich success,3yo race over 2500 & the top weight as the only metro winner should win with no.7 skalartoor a maiden winner at geelong the next best...

R6.no.7. gunfire mesiah(had a huge win on this horse a while ago) 1st up from a spell,has won 3/5 1st up,10/1 are my type of odds...no 1 mr baritone will be hard to beat from gate 4,gm from 3...

R7.no.11. i'm a toff,1st up after good 1st prep.form,10/1..but 10 of the 13 can win this...

R8.no.9. roslotta,tipped her last start when 3rd here 2 weeks ago & has won here over the 1600m.

up at doomben i spotted a horse with a good record 1st up in r6 over 1350m.no.15 key to success has won 6/8 & is $11.00 in the paper,trained by bf cavanough from albury,he takes a team up there every winter to toowoomba i think & wins a heap of races,i follow them up there each year...

Doomben...


R6.no.15. key to success


go all up the tigers over canberra....tb


----------



## tigerboi (18 April 2008)

a couple of anthony cummings horse won at 10/1 last week that i had tipped the week before,siderus & the rosehill guineas winner name escapes me..
the slipper tomorrow..going for jbc colt r7 no 5 related,can overcome a wide draw at 10-12/1...

r1.no3.al be nimble

r2.no.17.any humour

r3.no.6. prince de galles

r4.no. 4 prima nova

r5.no. sirmione(mudlark)

r6.no.8 weekend hussler

r7.no. no 5 related

r8.no. 1 hot danish

r9.no.14.blessus


good punting,gonna have a big bet on related at 10/1 in the slipper...tb


----------



## Stan 101 (18 April 2008)

G'day TB. myself and a mate took a few of your tips last week. I ended up in front almost 100% with Gunfire Messiah and I think Royal Harmony coming in winners.

I now have a reasonable pot to follow you tips with every couple of weeks or so..

Cheers,


----------



## tigerboi (20 April 2008)

Stan 101 said:


> G'day TB. myself and a mate took a few of your tips last week. I ended up in front almost 100% with Gunfire Messiah and I think Royal Harmony coming in winners.
> 
> I now have a reasonable pot to follow you tips with every couple of weeks or so..
> 
> Cheers,




yep good stuff i didnt think anyone would follow but i was hoping some of you might think i can tip a decent winner...ill go back over theresults of last week...

matey last week anthony cummings trained2 good winners,as you all know i follow bart cummings very closely,he got book of kells home in the 3rd today paid...$61.40 & $15.90....60/1 trained by JBC...


----------



## tigerboi (20 April 2008)

mate gunfire messiah paid $6.20 last week,i didnt get a chance to bet on the slipper as i broke down & lost 2 1 /2 hours so i didnt get back to the yard at 9.00am,when i normally get in around 5.30-6.00,so i was asleep when todays races where on,cant believe weekend hussler paid $2.60..

The doncaster & derby meeting next week where WH will attempt to win the doncaster with 57.5kg,which is a big weight for a 3 year old to carry in this race,manikato tried for a 3rd..anyway keep folowing bart & anthony cummings for good odds like the top prices on siderus, dealer principal the rosehill guineas winner for AJC,JBC looksto have a good chance in the derby so it could be AJC & BART fighting out the derby finish....just follow them trendsetters & you will collect...tb


----------



## tigerboi (20 April 2008)

Stan 101 said:


> G'day TB. myself and a mate took a few of your tips last week. I ended up in front almost 100% with Gunfire Messiah and I think Royal Harmony coming in winners.
> 
> I now have a reasonable pot to follow you tips with every couple of weeks or so..
> 
> Cheers,




The tb stable will send you the invoice for the % required.. to pay me in kind..tb


----------



## tigerboi (21 April 2008)

sydney was hard tipping but got home the crack 3 year old weekend hussler at $2.60....wtf cant believe those odds,had a few 2nds & 3rd & 4th as well,looking to doncaster/derby next week with bart & anthony cummings having a strong hand...

Onto melbourne we had a scratching in the first but got a few nice winners...

first militia $4.20

plus the 7th & 8th races with

vandalo $2.90

pinnacles $3.00

not a bad weekend but sydney was spolit by the wet track,heading up north to change over it rained all the way from pennant hills rd to clybucca,wish they would hurry up with the roadworks between karuah to buladelah,very ,very dangerous section with all the rain...tb,look out anyone heading that way,take great care...tb


----------



## tigerboi (23 April 2008)

Here is some pre post prices on the derby & doncaster this weekend...

derby

littorio...$3.60f
largo lad...$5.00
dealer principal...$7.00,solo flyer $31.00
( both trained by anthony cummings(ajc...)
kingda ka,rios,guillotine,red ruler...all $14.00
book of kells...$16.00(bart cummings)
zazabeau...$201.00(bart cummings)

doncaster hcp.

forensics...$6f,last years slipper winner
hot danish...$6.50,been tipping her,drops 4.5kg
eskimo queen...$8.00,ideal type of mare who can stay 2400m so the tough 1600m will suit her...
casino prince...$8.00,has the best wfa form & won good for me 2 starts ago(anthony cummings,who could win the double...)
mentality,snipers bullet,serious speed,triple honour(3yo colt) all $13.00
gods hand(1st em)..$151(bart cummings)

always a hard race with 20 runners,i will wait til i get all the wet track form on friday to make up my mind,but every year you could pick 10 & not run a place,having said that with the likelyhood of a heavy track it will rule out a fair few,inside barriers may be a disadvantage with the track to get chopped up with the previous races...


----------



## tigerboi (25 April 2008)

Ok trendsetters tomorrow is randwick's biggest day of the year with the derby/doncaster blockbuster & im tipping the cummings family to have a big day,i follow bart(jbc) & son anthony(ajc) all the time, & these are the meetings where they get their horses to peak,looks like the track may be rated slow if the rain stops but anymore overnight rain will see a heavy track onto the tips with 3 listed,1 gr 3,1 gr 2.&..with 4 gr 1 races,big fields more chances but better odds...

Randwick

R1.NO.3.Wembley..$3.60

R2.NO.7.Road to rock(ajc)10/1,been unlucky this horse with 4x 2nds from 8 starts,gets his chance up at 1600m...$11.00

R3.NO.13.Royal rock,at only her 3rd start she ran 5th in the birthday card stakes,has a wide gate but that will be a plus by race 3,$7.50,top hope..

R4.NO.17.Sir james,sticking with barts horse again,this race over 2600m is the last lead up for the sydney cup,he is around 16/1 for this race & 40/1 for the sydney cup,i think hes a genuine 3200m horse,so im going to take a heap of the 40/1 on offer,plus the 16/1 for this race,if he runs in the top 3 he will shorten into 10/1 for the cup,so gonna get my shoes on this arvo for the 40s,the sydney cup has been his target all along,so this would be a bonus,this is his first time past 2400m,so see how he goes

R5.NO.2.Von costa de hero,the rematch of vcdh & sebring,i missed the slipper cos i was zzzzzing,this race on a heavy track has thrown up some long shots & i was tempted to throw some on no.11 glowlamp at 25/1,clarry connors filly with the blinkers off,as i had a big win on a filly on a bog track 20 years ago,watch her run from the viewpoint of the champagne stakes 1600m,the last race of the 2 yo triple crown,tipping vcdh has won over 1400m...

R6.the derby 2400M,no fillies this year

NO.1.Dealer principal,trained by ajc has come along way in 2 starts as i tipped him 2 starts ago then he won the rosehill guineas last start,no better lead up form than that,ajc also has no.4 solo flyer 30/1 in the field,jbc has got the last start 50/1 winner of the tulloch stakes,no.6.book of kells 15/1 in the field,jbc has won that race twice before & both times he went onto win the derby,i cant see how even the favourite littorio can beat DP as he was beaten fair & square at level weights.at 6/1 DP is great value but cant see those odds trackside,tipping ajc with DP from the old man with BOK,throwing in SF for the trifecta...cummings trifecta

1.dealer principal.$7.00
6.book of kells.$16.00
4.solo flyer.$31.00

10.guiilotine,the k/o horse,fav.in the guineas wide all the way but still charged home...$14.00

R7.NO.1.Takeover target,$4.40 on offer for this champ 1st up is great value,apache cat is $2.20 fav,but i cannot go past the champ TT,if you get $4.40 jump all over it..

The Doncater 1600m hcp,20 runners...always hard to tip this race
R8.NO.3.Casino prince(ajc)CP is the horse to beat,2 starts back he won over this course at wfa beating tuesdays joy,who has won 2 since,last start he ran 3rd to weekend hussler at rosehill 1500m,hes not a rosehill horse,randwick his what he likes best(won 3/6 at RW),the dangers are plenty,no.6 eskimo queen is a strong staying type who will tough it out in the last 100m,no.14 forensics the $5.50 fav has won up to 1550m(last start)in fillies & mares class,big step to a donc,i would lay her if i was a bookie,no 16.hot danish $6.00,gate 1 is the big danger,if the track dries out then her gate will be a plus but if it stays heavy then the inside could see her struggle,i see HD going to the lead from gate 1 & CP & EQ(gates 5 & 6)tucking in behind her getting the bludgers run...jbc has the 1st emergency no.21 gods hand,so if he gets a run i am going to back him along with CP.GH is at 100/1 with good wfa form around him...he has won at RW...
NO.3.Casino prince & NO.21.Gods hand(if he runs)
NO.6.Eskimo queen
NO.16.Hot danish
NO.20.Triple honour

that done,this race always throws up a bolter from he blue,like say no.13 molotov at 125/1(probably win now!!)

R9.NO.3.Royale harmony,been tipping her in melb.placed in the vrc oaks in the spring,she will run well,ajc has no.5 prima nova 10/1,good chance in the wet...

melb.sandown hillside.

R1. NO.3 Choose wisely

R2.NO.2.Ida doris(9 x 2nds & 4 wins from 24 starts,2nd again???)

R3.NO.5 Fifth avenue lady($8.00)

R4.NO.6.Galactic gun

R5.NO.5.Jennings

R6.NO.10.Something anything

R7.NO.5.Tolka rock

R8.NO.5.Amberino,tipped her a few times so she is due to win for me..

AJC has taken teranaba north to brissie to get him ready for the big races up there as the wet tracks have got him out of form,R7 NO.3 teranaba,not going to back him but just see how he runs,put him in the black book for later on in the brissie carnival...

hope you all have a good long weekend & dont forget...double demerits
...tb


----------



## tigerboi (26 April 2008)

The tiger & AJC strike gold!,road to rock gets the cash at $12.20,plus 2/1 for the saints yesterday......tb
royal rock scratched from the 3rd...tb


----------



## tigerboi (26 April 2008)

tigerboi said:


> The tiger & AJC strike gold!,road to rock gets the cash at $12.20,plus 2/1 for the saints yesterday......tb
> royal rock scratched from the 3rd...tb




thrown in r3 melb.no.5 fifth avenue lady...bolted in at $5.10...


----------



## tigerboi (26 April 2008)

tigerboi said:


> up at doomben i spotted a horse with a good record 1st up in r6 over 1350m.no.15 key to success has won 6/8 & is $11.00 in the paper,trained by bf cavanough from albury,he takes a team up there every winter to toowoomba i think & wins a heap of races,i follow them up there each year...



 this was a trainer i recommended 2 weeks ago

just had a good win on his horse in brissie,r3 no 13 helideck $7.10...
hes got key to success running in the last at eagle farm no 17...tb


----------



## son of baglimit (26 April 2008)

never shy to throw in a roughie...............

try no12 & no18 in the doncaster.


----------



## tigerboi (26 April 2008)

son of baglimit said:


> never shy to throw in a roughie...............
> 
> try no12 & no18 in the doncaster.




too rough but they led any way,im doing good today CP got beat by my 4th TH,should have won ,had plenty on it too...winning today,gonna back brisbane R8 no 17 key to success...$5.80
give me a good day,super had CP got the cash...tb


----------



## tigerboi (26 April 2008)

tigerboi said:


> too rough but they led any way,im doing good today CP got beat by my 4th TH,should have won ,had plenty on it too...winning today,gonna back brisbane R8 no 17 key to success...$5.80
> give me a good day,super had CP got the cash...tb




Just got amberino up in the last in melb...$3.40,day got better...tb


----------



## tigerboi (26 April 2008)

Had a good day on the punt....

road to rock..$12.20

fifth avenue lady...$5.10

helideck... $7.40

amberino...$3.40

2/1 saints-friday

bit disappointed in Casino prince as i ve been tipping him to go well in the donc.he was held up at the 250m mark & thats what cost him in the end,turned a super day into just a usual day,but thats racing...only had 7 bets for 4 winners...going to load up big time on chris lawrence 1st tryscorer for the tigers tomorrow,he is due for a man of the match performance...tb


----------



## tigerboi (29 April 2008)

Ladies day tomorrow at Randwick with the group 1 ajc oaks,looks to be a good race this year with no real standout.

1. zarita $2.80 fav has won the SA 2400m oaks/derby double but that form has never been much good in the ajc oaks.

3.heavenly glow $4.20,won the arrowfield stakes 2000m rosehill,big chance

4.boundless $11,d.oliver,won the NZ oaks & oliver owes me big time for his ride on casino prince in the doncaster hcp.hoping olly wont get held up & with the derby being won by a nzer smokey that form will go well...

so ajc oaks going for boundless no 4.

story i found says she won in open company over 2100m before heading over.10/1 is great value...tb

*Boundless On Her Way*

Story By Jason Hickson ​

*Wednesday, 23 April 2008*: New Zealand Oaks winner Boundless will be in Australia later tonight ahead of her Group 1 AJC Oaks assignment at Randwick next Wednesday. 







Click here to visit AJC Web Site

The Steve McKee-trained filly is due to leave New Zealand early this evening and will touch down sometime tonight.

The top class Kiwi filly is touted as a serious contender to end Zarita's winning run following her Group 1 New Zealand Oaks (2400m) win at Trentham last month and her last start performance against older horses over 2100m at Ellerslie where she covered ground but ran right away from her rivals to win by four lengths.

*Boundless 
	
* will attempt to emulate Domino, the last filly to win the NZ-*AJC Oaks

* double in 1990.

Leading jockey Damien Oliver, who has never won the race, has been booked for the ride in next Wednesday's $500,000 race where the filly is on the third line of betting at $8.00. 

Zarita, who recently won the Group 1 Schweppes Oaks/SA Derby double, is a firm favourite at $2.80 while the in-form Heavenly Glow is on the second line of betting at $4.80


----------



## son of baglimit (29 April 2008)

tigerboi - would you believe i threw my tix away after 200 metres - cant stand it when you back 2 horses and they go and lead and then cut at each other, thereby destroying each others chances.

perfect race for a sit sprint 'handle the mud' type which they both were.

bugga.

as you say, off to the oaks.....try to find something in the support card.


----------



## tigerboi (1 May 2008)

Boundles d.oliver 2nd again,gee he has jinxed me heaps he shouldve got the prince home in the donc & now 2nd in the oaks...

bart won the next with viewed so did ok at $4.50,now trendsetters watch for the horses that JBC & AJC take up to brissie for the winter carnival,especially the son heir apparent AJC,he is a very,very big punter who always sets one up for a massive killing,i remember way back in '88 when he was the forman for his old man & they took campaign king up for the doomben 10,000(then a handicap,now at wfa) & stradbroke hcp,he was a certainty in the 10,000 at wfa but in the stradbroke AJC put out stories of,little injury,too much weight,wide gate...etc,etc

So he was written off,but what no one knew was AJC had taken CK in the 10,000/stradbroke double...CK won the straddie very easy,AJC took over 2m just on the double alone,big coup that one...the 3rd filly home yesterday in the oaks...galileo's daughter at 40/1 is AJC'S filly,he will take her to brissie for the oaks,hes got teranaba up there already with form like this.000,i smell another plunge this year...tb..


----------



## tigerboi (2 May 2008)

Last day of the randwick carnival tomorrow punters,with the sydney cup,champagne stakes,qe2 stakes &the all aged all group 1 races...looking for D.oliver to finally crack it for a group 1 & to get some back on casino prince for me..

R1.NO.8. Royal rock

R2.NO.9.Little sai wan(AJC)

R3.NO.4.Jabal tarik(d.oliver$7.00)

R4.NO.1.Sebring.use it in an allup

R5.NO.12.Sarthemare,black opal winner.$7.00

R6.NO.7.Nom du jue,the nzer who won the derby i like him at $7.50 rather than tuesdays joy at $2.50,good quinella...

The sydney cup 3200m

R7.NO.13.Sir james,still sticking with barts horse as he has been set for this race & i took some 40/1 last week before he ran 6th to no wine no song who is the favourite at $4.60 with d.oliver so will run 2nd!!,SJ currently 30/1 so im going to take some more of that,the ko horse looks to be no.10 lacey underall at $13.00,won the adelaide cup 3200m 2 starts ago & 1st run in 4 weeks ran 6th in the manion hcp beaten 3/4 of a length coming from 13th of 16 on the turn...so sticking with SJ & watch for LU...(ajc has no.7.red lord at $9.00...chance.)

R8.NO.Casino prince($3.80)d.oliver..mmm,only 9 runners this time olly get yourself some room & get the prince home...by the way bit of info for you,the part owner of CP is nathan tinkler the guy who sold his mining interests to mcarthur coal awhile ago,hes invested heaps in horses & all to be trained by AJC,so keep following the cummings stable ajc & jbc..

R9.NO.5.Deloraine(AJC,$11.00),3RD last start from no.14.prima nova(AJC)3 year old filly dropping back from the 2000m,JBC has no.7 kosi bay(d.oliver)at $13.00,she is sacked...won 3/29 with 7x3rds...best to take her to brissie..

moonee valley(JBC has 2 stayers 1st up,r6 clavillo,r8 our flying beauty..put them in your melb.black book for the next 3 months,they will win races but wait til they get to 1600m+)

R1.NO.2.Astro gains

R2.NO.2.Red element(my 7a system of last start track & course winner,go well again here)

R3.NO.2.Bird of fire,has won here before.$2.80 fav.

R4.NO.3.Dirt music(7A)Horrible race,DM best of the worst..good book

R5.NO.5.Ballack,dont like the race & wouldnt surprise me if no1 hofmeister with form of x900 at $13.00 won..

R6.NO.Gunfire messiah(7A)the gun got home for a few of us last start so hes back here again at MV 1200m with gate 1 at $3.50...grab that...

R7.NO.1.Bird dancer,flew home behind pinnacles last start & he ran 3rd in the donc,looks a big hope with 2kg off the 58kg for the kid to ride

R8.NO.1.Miss evergreen,unlucky last start 5th when blocked for a run,go well

up to the gold coast on saturday they have the big PM'S cup meeting...

R1.NO.12.Lady gracious(AJC $9.00)

R2.NO.2.Power of george(thats me!)this horse ran its last 800m in a recent win in 31.82 secs...wow you will hear more from POG! 

R3.NO.3.Our valpolicella,this nzer filly smashed lasts weeks AJC derby winner nom du jue over 2000m at awapuni in the 3 year old race,$6.50 in the paper...wow..this race not on fixed odds otherwise i would have made her favourite in 1 bet...if you get $3.00 folks! just smash it...(be good if i could get a kiwi into racing to give us some info on the sneaky nzers) jack petley where are you???Jockey.sw arnold

R4.NO.12.Calchris

PM"S cup

R5.NO.8.Easy rocker.very hard race to tip this,my 7/1 winner last week helideck is running so i might back him as well at 15/1...NOS.8.12.1.4 1ST 4

Gold coast guineas(fixed odds)

R6.NO.14.Tan tat lago trained in VIC.at $7.00,won 5 from 1st 8,big chance

Hollindale stakes 1800m wfa

R7.NO.13.Mission critical(sw arnold),this nzer has been hampered by wet tracks & can win this as the other runners are not genuine wfa horses,he is nominated for sydney so if he is scratched im onto no.1 scenic shot the good wa horse.

R8.NO.1.Dougs mate,should go alright as the rest should be in a can...hopeless..

Over at Morphetville ive noticed a 1.5kg kid R.plumb has got some plumb rides off the hayes camp,i like him in the 6th no.8.Good behaviourbond..going to watch how he goes,he could ride 3 or 4 winners tomorrow..

Have a good weekend trendsetters & if you win..win BIG......tb


----------



## tigerboi (3 May 2008)

Hope its not one of those days...sarthemare $10.50 shot just nutted in sydney...waiting on a photo at the gold coast...calchris my 20/1 tip...

..tb


----------



## tigerboi (3 May 2008)

Dead heat trendsetters between 5.jazzela & 12.calchris...showing $22.50 on the tab,so will get about $10-11.00...great result that...i got $10.50...funny that hey?same price that sarthemare was paying in sydney but went down in a photo,could be a really good rest of the day...tb..

paid $5.30 the place for you eachway punters...very good value..tb


----------



## tigerboi (3 May 2008)

Ive tipped nom du jue($13.00) in the next in sydney,going to have something on the 3 year old filly serious speed top run for 5th in the donc.price..$7.50
reckon shes a smokey to the fav.tuesdays joy?(very hard to beat but no bet at $1.70)...tb..


----------



## tigerboi (4 May 2008)

Kosi bay $16.50!!! d.oliver feast or famine gets a $45/1 shot home then the fav. in the sydney cup...then kosi bay in the last for bart...after i gave it a rev up..can only hope someone backed it as i knew he was due for a win SOON for JBC...

got ballack home in melb at $3.30,not bad...bird dancer scratched in the 7th..
got a few good winners home at the gold coast...calchris(20/1 sp) $10.50 a dead heat winner,helideck at $15.40(won at 7/1 last week for me),scenic shot at $3.10..so i had a good day yesterday...

winners were...

kosi bay $16.50(jbc)didnt tip it but gave it a mention...

JBC has no.7 kosi bay(d.oliver)at $13.00,she is sacked...won 3/29 with 7x3rds...best to take her to brissie..


red element $2.30

ballack $3.30

calchris $10.50

helideck $15.40...i said it was a 15/1 bet,got the cash & 7/1 last week...

scenic shot $3.10(mission critical was scratched)

cant do much better than that trensetters 2 winners in double figures plus a few at 2$ & $3...calchris was a 20/1 shot that came from last to dead heat for 1/2 the price,also sarthemare $10.50 nutted in the last bound...the attention now turns to the winter carnival in brisbane which is where i always do very well as you can see by the 3 good winners i had at the gold coast..
hope someone did as good as i did yesterday....tb..


----------



## tigerboi (9 May 2008)

Righto you ASF trendsetters/punters onto the brissie carnival tomorrow with the btc cup & apache cat as a 1/2 fav.doomben is a small tight track where the gates are very important just like the dishlickers,its the support races where we will be looking to snag some more 10-20/1 shots for you folks,mmm not even a thank you last week,i know 60 of you had a look ...big fields means good value,look for the interstate trainers & the nzers as they win most of the races...

doomben

R1.NO.8.Answer me,won 5/10 & has improvement in her

R2.NO.4.Masai pride,been running in harder races so hard to beat(h2b)

R3.NO.2.Stolit,been running in quality hcps,watch no.11.Simplex(hard 2 catch!)

R4.NO.1.Acorns,7th in the MM,now got the shades on, & hard race to assess,no.13.feline flyer a 1st starter could be the ko horse

R5.NO.7.Sheezvalue,going for the nsw visitor over (no.2 sectagonal backmarker & fav.who might leave his run late again),SV is trained by ms mithy rae at queenbeyan,she is a very astute horsewoman,look for her to have more runners up in brissie...

chairmans hcp 2020m

R6.NO.11.Diamondsoninside,10/1 good chance,the fav is no 10.Rezone,5 wins,10x 2nds from 31 starts,1st thing you look at in a horses form is his win & 2nds ratio,steer clear of horses with more 2nds than 1sts after about 10 runs,it will mean you back less losers,DOI has 9 wins,2 x 2nds from 39 starts.

R7.NO.1 Apache cat,should win,JBC has swick.no.2 in, with $80,000 for 2nd its a good lead up for him for the stradbroke.AC impressed me in his sydney win the way he cruised up to win at the 200m,AC-Swick exacta...for later on watch the run of no.7 la montagna(i had a very large win on her in the stradbroke last year at 14/1)no.8.d.oliver...$5.50...

R8.NO.10.Tagus(AJC &d.oliver ) was a good run in the carbine in sydney & olly won the last on kosi bay at $16.50 last week,but im also going to back the filly ive been tipping from melb.no.15.royale harmony who was placed in the vrc oaks, she has been hampered by wet tracks so far,when she gets a dry track she will win,of the 2 i like RH better but i follow AJC'S horses...

the saturday meeting is at hawkesbury,i only like a few on the card there.

R3.NO.6.Blessus,JBC horse at $6.00,been running in stakes races so should be in the money..

R6.NO.10.Danasierra,JBC at $11.00,might get scratched as it dont have a jockey nominated,no.4. tenants tiara at $3.00 is h2b..

R7.NO.3.Turffontein AJC'S colt at $8.00 is way over the odds,should be 2ndfav.at $3.50,follow this horse if he wins AJC will send him to brissie for the qld guineas(1600m) & maybe the derby(2400m)

caulfield,small meeting but a few here could be value...amberino a winner for us is in again,i stuck with helideck & got 7/1 & 15/1 so it pays to follow a horse you win on..

R1.NO.3.Dane julia,i highlighted this imported mare at her 1st run for the freedmans,shes run a head,nose 3rd 57kg 1200m 1st up,then last start 2 3/4 3rd(amberino 2nd,won since) over 1400m at caulfield,now shes 3rd up at 1800m at which shes unbeaten...bet up big...FBI may send her north.

R2.NO.9.Houseboats,a 3 year old up against the older stayers here over 2394m,no.4 good red looks the big danger,but i like HB last run in the 2800m st leger with a 3 1/2 6th at his 1st go past 2200m,he has more scope for the future unlike the others,only had 6 starts for 1 win &1x2nd.the vrc st leger has over the years been a good guide to the melb.cup,so put the winner Inkster & Moment in time,Houseboats in your MC black book...

R3.NO.10.Hezabruiser,lots of rubbish form here,this one is a 5 yo with 3 wins from 6 starts,ran 2nd to no.7 Not a copy last start,so those 2 look the goods

R4.NO.5.Ortensia,won her 1st 2 races & is $2.10 fav,no.7 turquia has won here & looks the danger at $9.00...the 7 better value...

R5.NO.4.Lisson grove,the hardest race to pick,David hayes has brought this filly back from sydney after a 15 lens last to hot danish,took her to cranbourne & beaten 3 3/4 7th to gold chant who then went to sydney for a 3 1/4 6th at 1200m,the 2 favs here at the caulfield 1100m have the 16 & 17 gates. devil may care 16,gold chant 17,you must lead from this gate to win,so d.hayes has put the blinkers on LG,she has gate 1 so at $15.00 pre post,i think she is a good hope,no.10. magic of melbourne has won her 1st 2 starts in weaker class so i had to weigh up which one?weaker class v stronger class less form but gate 1 & blinkers...going LG..no 4

R6.NO.2.Gunfire messiah,he won at $6.00 odd last month for us so stick with the gunner!up to 1400m...$3.50fav...

R7.NO.4.Amberino,i stuck with her when she ran 4th & 2nd after winning over 1600m at the valley & she won for us last start over 1300m at sandown,stick with her over the 1400m.c.williams to ride..$4.00

R8.NO.11.Adversarial,c.williams,2nd fav at $7.00,the hot tip is no.13.costa in the blind,but going for the hayes/williams combo again

Now in melb. you got 2 past winners GM &amberino to anchor the quaddie so im going to go.4&10,2,4,11&13...in the quaddie


over at morphettville s.a.

R7.NO.11.Goin to jackson,10/1 shot up against the older horses but this 3 yo has won 4/6 & a 2nd,last start with 58kg & 3 wide the entire 1450m trip he got the cash,drops to 53kg with gate 5 over 1600m,tab fixed odds too so ill just see what the tab is offering...mmm,can get $6.00 now as 4th fav,reckon its good value as i rate him an equal fav at $4.50... 

Go hard or go home!....tb..


----------



## tigerboi (10 May 2008)

tigerboi said:


> R2.NO.4.Masai pride,been running in harder races so hard to beat(h2b)
> 
> R4.NO.1.Acorns,7th in the MM,now got the shades on, & hard race to assess,no.13.feline flyer a 1st starter could be the ko horse
> 
> ...




Had a good day again with the tips with our quaddie anchors gunfire messiah & amberino getting the cash.combined odds of $7.20..said they were the anchors for us as both won for us at their previous starts,cant do any more than that trendsetters if you havent copped the tips yet then you should.

melb.

hezabruiser scratched,not a copy won at $4.20,ortensia scratched in the 5th

gunfire messiah(2 in a row)$3.70...cant believe that price,15/4.great..
amberino.$3.50..great odds for the 2 specs in the quaddie
turffontein,2nd in sydney,other 2 scratched
masai pride $3.80
acorns $1.80
apache cat $1.40,2nd was the no.8 of d.oliver i said 
going to jackson 2nd paid $3.50 a place...great value that was!

I see the back of the tele a tipster charges people for tips his "specials" last week included my 2 biggest winners calchris $1.50 & helideck $15.40...whataknob..

So ASF trendsetters our 2 anchors today all up $7.20 bags reminds me of a saying i learnt years ago when i started punting..

winners keep winning & losers keep losing...so what some should do is go back over our winners of late & follow them also watch for the nzers to start coming into brisbane,i can only hope im not doing this for myself if you follow a few like gunfire messiah & amberino you will do good.any comments are welcome...i might put a list of horses ready to win in a stable for you all to follow...tb


----------



## tigerboi (10 May 2008)

Ok ASF punters & curious onlookers with the big 5 group 1 races to be run in brisbane.doomben cup,doomben 10,000,qld oaks,qld deby,the stradbroke hcp in the next 4 weeks ive put together some horses that are ready to win & will be running in these races.

viewed,jbc horse in good form

helideck,has won 2 in a row for us at 7/1 & 15/1.good lightweight chance at good odds in the stradbroke

turffontein,ajc colt 2nd in the hawkesbury guineas,should head north.

vormista,2nd today to apache cat will win a race soon

galileo's daughter,ajc filly heading to the oaks

inkster,good staying filly will win again(keep the caul-melb cup in mind)

our valpolicella,she needed the run last week,beat nom du jue in nz.

la montagna,loves a wet track,if its heavy double your bet

terranaba,ajc colt looking for dry tracks in qld,hes 200/1 in the stradbroke & im going to have some of it each way,will win up in qld 

moatize,jbc 3 yo colt heading to the derby,jbc has a big opinion of this colt put him in your black book for the melb.cup.

houseboats,tipped him today but he was up against the older horses,can stay & big odds for the derby..

key to success,had the run of the race 1st up but run out of puff when 4th,ready to win next start

theres a dozen,hoping they win plenty for the TB stable & you dont have to pay some big head$$$...tb...


----------



## tigerboi (10 May 2008)

tigerboi said:


> Had a good day again with the tips with our quaddie anchors gunfire messiah & amberino getting the cash.combined odds of $7.20..said they were the anchors for us as both won for us at their previous starts,cant do any more than that trendsetters if you havent copped the tips yet then you should.
> 
> melb.
> 
> ...





just had to fix up those 2 big winners last week calchris $10.50 not $1.50 & 

helideck getting the cash again for us at $15.40,follow the stable & you will get yourself some good baggers folks...tb


----------



## justjohn (16 May 2008)

Tigger I need some winners this week because it's my syndicate bet ,I have $120 to play with so I leave it up to you seeing I know nothing about horses(complete opposite with NRL ) p.s.doesn't the DELL look brillant in red & white


----------



## tigerboi (16 May 2008)

Just for you jj...

melb.race 5.no.7.snort........dells line..haha..tb


----------



## tigerboi (16 May 2008)

The doomben cup this week all you punters & we have a few from the brisbane stable running so chuck a few bucks on & see how you go.


doomben

R1.NO.10.xaardante,trained by b.f cavanough,i gave you all the tip on this trainer a few weeks ago,he trains helideck a winner for us at 7/1 &15/1.

R2.NO.1.cat d'antibes,won for us last start.

R3.NO.12.prima nova,ajc's filly now got a dry track

R4.NO.3.galileo's daughter,ajc filly in our stable,from no.6.our valpolicella

R5.NO.5.calchris,our last start 20/1 deadheat winner,stick with her.

R6.NO.6.helideck,won twice for me so gotta stick solid by bf cavanough

R7.NO.9.viewed,barts horse going for his 250th group win,in top form,good gate so big chance,in our stable as well.

R8.NO.2.el cambio,short price & widegate but should get the cash.

best bet:viewed at $5.50 pre post.

long shot:R4.NO.15.hey pretty katie

flemington

R1.NO.1.some are bent,jumps race..

R2.NO.2.mio roiale

R3.NO.3.ballack,won for us last start.2/1 fav.

R4.NO.3.saliente.good win at mv over 1514m last start,bet with confidence

R5.NO.6.in the shadows,big field but very good chance at around 6/1

R6.NO.14.good red,tipped him last time,more scope than the rest.$5.50fav

R7.NO.2.silky smooth

R8.NO.8.something anything,gate 1 from the flem.1400m,should get the lead & be hard to run down.

best bet:in the shadows

long shot:R3.NO.12.instructor,10/1,gate 3,d.gauci.can win

sydney,not much doing but JBC has got tiger gem running so gonna tip him 

R3.NO.9.Tiger gem,won at 8/1 for me 2 starts back,then an unlucky 5th,bart has put the blinkers back on,so ok chance around 10/1

So asf punters go hard or go home...tb

heres one of the best ive ever backed,vo rogue what a champ.beat the best of his time,military plume,better loosen up,our poetic prince,super impose,groucho.


----------



## justjohn (17 May 2008)

TIGGER HERE WE GO .................BRISSY 10+10 ON ALL THESE RACE
1 NO10
3 NO12
7 NO9

MELB RACE 
4 NO3
5 NO6
6 NO14.....................................LOOK AFTER THEM I'M GOING TO WORK


----------



## tigerboi (17 May 2008)

*Re: Some are bent..paid $2.70.great odds!*

Xaardante from gate 14 of 16 at the 1200m put up a great effort in defeat,crossed to the lead only to be run down by a bludger out of gate 2,shows you how important the gates are at doomben being such a small track.

down to flemington we were on some are bent,started $2.70...great odds for a champion jumper,thats a profit of 170% trendsetters...hard to knock it!

now why was some are bent such a good bet?the answer is weight & class.

this race was a 3200m hurdle at flemington,some are bent the toppie 1 of the top 4 only to win over 3200m,the only to win at flemington,now the top 4 all ran in the same race last start,the warrnambool galleywood hurdle 3000m,heres the result....todays weight in red..

1.some are bent.1 3/4 4th(68kg) to weeping willow...(68.5kg)..+ 0.5KG

2.hasta manana.short head 2nd(65kg).....(67kg)..+2KG

3.shrogginet.short head,3/4 3rd(65kg).....(67kg)..+2KG

4.weeping willow.won by sht head.(62kg)...(67kg)..+5KG

You can now see whats called the weight turnaround,WW beats SAB by 1 3/4 with a 6 kg difference,but onto todays handicap race you have a 4 1/2 turnaround to SAB for only being beaten 1 3/4 over 3000m.my rule of thumb is 1kg = 2.5 lengths.so about a 11.25 lengths advantage to SAB.

The other 2 both had a 1 1/2 weight turnaround from the 65kg v 68kg to todays 67kg v 68.5kg,HM beat SAB home by about 1.6 lengths,shrogginet beat SAB by about 1 length..so about 3 3/4 lengths back to SAB..

Result:1.some are bent,4.weeping willow.2nd...

paid $2.70...tremendous odds,plus he comes into my system as a runner for 4th beaten less than 2 lengths...

So thats how you sort out yourself a 170% bagger,this applies to all handicaps whether its a maiden at gulargambone or the melbourne cup..

try it on the 5th at doomben where we are on calchris a deadheat winner for us at $10.50 last start,her stable mate no.6 quizzical lady ran 7th BUT only beaten a length,sticking with calchris but what you are looking for out of that race is a close up 4th-7th & with a weight turnaround.

calchris goes up 4.5kg for her win,her stablemate QL is up only 2.5kg for finishing 1 length away..is unbeaten at doomben & has gate 1..,won 7/14,2x2nds..

since some are bent.

cat d'antibes..3rd

mio roiale..2nd

ballack...2nd

tab prices for races later on

galileos daughter & our valpolicella both $9.00,longshot hey pretty katie is $17.00.chance for you eachwayers..

calchris...$10.10(jbc horse no.13 danasierra has been well backed.$8.70)that has surprised me as she has been out of form,but jbc/ajc do love a betting coup....mmm

helideck..$6.30..looking to add to our wins at 7/1 & 15/1,he has run very fast times so i think that is a great price.no 13.antidotes trained by jbc looks a real smokey at $13.50..

viewed...$4.30....get on at that price,i really like him to brain them.he is my best bet

all up

el cambio...at $1.90...

...tb






















...tb


----------



## tigerboi (17 May 2008)

*Re: QUIZZICAL LADY GETS THE CASH!$17.30*



tigerboi said:


> try it on the 5th at doomben where we are on calchris a deadheat winner for us at $10.50 last start,her stable mate no.6 quizzical lady ran 7th BUT only beaten a length,sticking with calchris but what you are looking for out of that race is a close up 4th-7th & with a weight turnaround.
> 
> calchris goes up 4.5kg for her win,her stablemate QL is up only 2.5kg for finishing 1 length away..is unbeaten at doomben & has gate 1..,won 7/14,2x2nds..
> ...tb




HA HA the tiger strikes 1ST with his lesson on weights!!QL the stable mate gets the cash at $17.30...thats 16.3 bags folks,the more i wrote the more i talked myself into having more on her as i say it i gotta put my coin where my mouth is,ended up having more on the stablemate than calchris,but as i said she was what you are looking for..

That 16/1 shot has really given me a good day,going to back helideck & antidotes in the next at doomben,then absolutely going to plonk plenty on viewed.current price..$4.40...then its going all up el cambio in the last..

hope someone else backed QL...tb


----------



## tigerboi (17 May 2008)

*Re: HELIDECK WINS AGAIN!!*

Yep folks helideck is flying for us now with his 3rd in a row paid $4.80,now he looks a great chance in the stradbroke as i said before...380% profit asf trendsetters not your 6% on bhp you get yourself the most humungous baggers of the week tuning into the tigers tips,viewed was a disappointment with sarrera proving his sydney win was no fluke.d.oliver again!

So just follow the tiger for the best bags of all time!!...tb


----------



## tigerboi (17 May 2008)

*Re: QUIZZICAL LADY GETS THE CASH!$17.30*



tigerboi said:


> HA HA the tiger strikes 1ST with his lesson on weights!!QL the stable mate gets the cash at $17.30...thats 16.3 bags folks,the more i wrote the more i talked myself into having more on her as i say it i gotta put my coin where my mouth is,ended up having more on the stablemate than calchris,but as i said she was what you are looking for..
> 
> That 16/1 shot has really given me a good day,going to back helideck & antidotes in the next at doomben,then absolutely going to plonk plenty on viewed.current price..$4.40...then its going all up el cambio in the last..
> 
> hope someone else backed QL...tb




Here is QL in her last win before she smoked them today at 16/1....love it

16 bagger for us...tb

El cambio also got the cash at $1.90...good win from his wide gate..

Quizzical lady


----------



## tigerboi (17 May 2008)

*Re: HELIDECK WINS AGAIN!!*

here is the latest on helideck..the star of the tigerboi stable..next the stradbroke..

told you all about this guy brett cavanough who brings a team up to brisbane every year...he dont go up there for the place money!...tb

*Helideck Flying In Queensland*




*Saturday, 17 May 2008*: Country galloper Hellideck continued his top form in today's Group 3 BTC Sprint (1350m) at Doomben.

The Iglesia four-year-old, prepared at Albury by Brett Cavanough, has been in sensational form ion Queensland, winning over 1400m at Eagle Farm before his biggest career win in the Listed Prime Ministers Cup on the Gold Coast.

He trumpted that again today courtesy of a perfect ride by Ric McMahon, who settled him off the pace on the inside before switching around heels and sprinting away to beat Absolut Glam and Mr Hornblower.

The gelding has now won 10 of his 11 starts and Cavanough is eyeing even bigger successes in the coming weeks.

*Helideck 
	
* is entered for next weekend's Group 1 Doomben 10,000 over the same track and distance and also the Group 1 Stradbroke Handicap early next month.

The race was marred by the horror fall of Luke Nolen, who was aboard Antidotes.

The Bart Cummings-trained galloper seemed to stumble in the straight and dislodged Nolen, who fell to the ground and copped some flailing hooves.

Nolen was unconscious for a period before regaining consciousness and transported to hospital.
	

		
			
		

		
	









*Winter carnival always produces stars*

*IT happens in most winter carnivals. Each year a horse, often more than one, comes from obscurity to make a name.*
El Cambio had a strong reputation before he came to Queensland but I don't think many suspected he had the class he displayed in his Guineas win on Saturday. However, El Cambio doesn't get the nod as the big improver on what we've seen to date.
The Albury-trained four-year-old Helideck ran two nice races in Brisbane last month but went to another level in the Prime Minister's Cup.
Helideck finished fourth in the Corowa Cup over 1600m on March 9 although his canny trainer Brett Cavanough says the form line is misleading.
"He had a bad ride that day and the form out of the race is strong. Two of the horses which finished in front of him went to Caulfield subsequently and one won and the other ran second," Cavanough said.
"Also I think Helideck is best when fresh and in a slightly shorter race. He's been tried as a stayer but I think he is essentially a sprinter.
"When you train him up for the longer races he tends to suffer a bit mentally.
"He came into my stable as a barrier nut but we've managed to turn him around. He's basically a pretty sensible sort of horse but you have to watch him."
Cavanough throught enough of Helideck to nominate him for the AAMI Stradbroke when he was eligible for restricted races so the rise is not a shock to the trainer.
*CAVANOUGH is a great story himself.*
Originally from Charleville, he has tried his hand at many things but essentially is a top class horseman now sticking with what he does best.
Along the way Cavanough tried shearing and was a freak with the clippers.
He holds a ratified world record performance of shearing 427 sheep in an eight-hour working day. Anything close to 200 is regarded as top drawer.
"I spent nine years at school at Roma but didn't learn much. I rode trackwork at Eagle Farm for Fred Best and tried a few other things," Cavanough said.
"When I got married and we had four kids under five and I thought about running a pub to feed us.
"But a mate from the bush David Power told me I was mad not to do something with horses because that's what I'm best at doing.
"I took his advice and set up in the Riverina. I have a big breaking-in and pre-training business as well as running my own stable."
Cavanough has applied to the Australian Jockey Club for a stable allocation but is interested in only Randwick not Warwick Farm.

*Helideck on target*
Albury galloper Helideck can enhance his claims for the Stradbroke Handicap in Saturday's BTC Sprint at Doomben. "He [Helideck] has got to win to be a definite starter in the Stradbroke," trainer Brett Cavanough said.
"He broke the class record two starts back at Eagle Farm and treated them with contempt in the PM's Cup last start."
Helideck broke the Gold Coast track record when winning the Prime Minister's Cup.
"He is racing very genuinely," Cavanough said. "He is nice and fresh and should run a good race if we get a track to suit."
Helideck's stablemate Xaardante is also in action at Doomben. "He hasn't been out of work since EI [equine influenza] struck," Cavanough said.
Last start, Xaardante finished second in the Gold Coast Guineas to El Cambio. "He needs a bit of hard racing and this is a nice race for him." he said. "He is a free-running horse and should be too good for them. A good run would mean a possible start in the Lightning Stakes. I have put Rick McMahon on both mounts. We decided to reward him for all the trackwork he has been doing for us up here."


----------



## tigerboi (17 May 2008)

*Re: HELIDECK WINS AGAIN!!*

Great to have steered a few into this very promising sprinter as he has now won for us at 7/1,15/1 & today at about 4/1...he will go into the stradbroke next at probably around odds of 6-8/1 as its a harder race.but we will stick.

remember what i said..winners keep winning & losers just lose..hope some of you folks have backed a nice winner out of the tips...cheers..tb

wow just seen the great news..helideck has only 51kg in the straddie.just keep following him people...

*Stradbroke dreams hinge on Sprint win*

By Glenn Davis

BRISBANE, May 14 AAP - Former shearer Brett Cavanough has conceded his Stradbroke Handicap dream for winter carnival discovery Helideck could be over unless the gelding wins the Group Three BTC Sprint at Doomben on Saturday.

Helideck has emerged as one of the early finds of the Brisbane carnival following his meteoric rise from restricted company to win the Listed Prime Minister's Cup (1300m) at the Gold Coast on May 3.

Cavanough, who was brought up in Roma in southern Queensland and later became a close friend of Melbourne trainer Peter Moody, believes Helideck needs to win the 1350-metre feature and earn a penalty to sneak into the Group One Stradbroke Hcp (1400m) at Eagle Farm on June 7.

Helideck received only 51kg when Stradbroke weights were released on Monday and is well down the order of entry.

However Cavanough, who once held a world record for shearing 427 sheep in an eight-hour working day, is taking confidence from La Montagna who was in the same position prior to her Stradbroke victory in 2006.

"He's nearly got to win the BTC Sprint to get into the Stradbroke," Cavanough said.

"He's with a group of horses all on the same weight but if he wins he'll hopefully get a penalty which should put him in the Stradbroke.

"La Montagna was in the same boat and won this race before she went on to win the Stradbroke two years ago.

"He's a first acceptor for the Doomben 10,000 and I'll accept in both races but if there's any rain he won't run."

Cavanough is delighted with how Helideck came though his Prime Minister's Cup win and has booked Ric McMahon to partner the four-year-old on Saturday.

McMahon, a dual winner of the Brisbane apprentices' title, claimed his first Group race aboard Fulmonti in last week's Chairman's Handicap at Doomben.

Cavanough rewarded McMahon with the Helideck ride despite Scott Seamer's success in the Prime Minister's Cup.

"The original plan before we came here was for Michael Cahill to ride him but he's still having weight issues after being out injured for so long," Cavanough said.

"I like moving around with jockeys as it's a fairly level playing field with them.

"Ric offered to help me and he's been at the track every day whenever I've needed him.

"He goes to the Gold Coast to ride for (trainer) Bryan Guy twice a week but I work my horses on the off days.

"If Ric was good enough for (Hall Of Fame trainer) John Hawkes to use him in Sydney last year then he's good enough for an old bush trainer like me."

Cavanough started training in Charleville as an 18-year-old and will be in Moody's corner cheering for Magnus when he runs in Sunday's Group One KrisFlyer Sprint (1200m) in Singapore.

"Pete and I are brothers from another mother," Cavanough said.

"I was asked by TJ's (Smith) brother Ernie when we were young if I could send him down some Queensland boys to work around the stable.

"So I drove Pete down when he was a 15-year-old and left him with TJ which started his career."

Moody doesn't have a runner in the BTC Sprint but he will be represented by Emerald Jack and Reggie in Saturday's Group One Doomben Cup.


----------



## tigerboi (17 May 2008)

*Re:CASINO PRINCE GETTING SET FOR A PLONK!*



tigerboi said:


> Boundles d.oliver 2nd again,gee he has jinxed me heaps he shouldve got the prince home in the donc & now 2nd in the oaks...
> trendsetters watch for the horses that JBC & AJC take up to brissie for the winter carnival,especially the son heir apparent AJC,he is a very,very big punter who always sets one up for a massive killing,i remember way back in '88 when he was the forman for his old man & they took campaign king up for the doomben 10,000(then a handicap,now at wfa) & stradbroke hcp,he was a certainty in the 10,000 at wfa but in the stradbroke AJC put out stories of,little injury,too much weight,wide gate...etc,etc
> 
> So he was written off,but what no one knew was AJC had taken CK in the 10,000/stradbroke double...CK won the straddie very easy,AJC took over 2m just on the double alone,big coup that one...the 3rd filly home yesterday in the oaks...galileo's daughter at 40/1 is AJC'S filly,he will take her to brissie for the oaks,hes got teranaba up there already with form like this.000,i smell another plunge this year...tb..




Here is were i spoke of anthony cummings taking a horse north to set up for a plunge!casino prince is a late nomination for the stradbroke,AJC as i said he did with campaign king he spread rumours then bang!i will watch very carefully,id say he will start in the doomben 10,000 & if he gets a dry track he will be very hard to beat.

Im now going to back the apache cat/casino prince & helideck 10,000-straddie double...

Anthony cummings people,very astute trainer & punter..follow him..he also has turffontein & teranaba in the mix,watch for them as well..

heres the straddie weights,helideck at 51 kg will get maybe a 1.5kg penalty but at least hes in the field..tb






*AAMI STRADBROKE HANDICAP – GROUP 1 1400 metres*
*Min Hcp Wgt 51kg for 4YO&Up, 49.5kg for 2YO & 3YO. Apprentices cannot claim*
*Of $1,000,000 plus $20,000 trophies:*
*1st $640,000, 2nd $200,000, 3rd $100,000, 4th $40,000, 5th $20,000*
*HORSE WEIGHT WFA PRIZEMONEY*
*TRAINER SINCE 1/05/07*
EXEMPT APACHE CAT 5G (Greg Eurell) 59 0 $1,380,650.00...wont run
EXEMPT SWISS ACE 3C (Mick Mair) 52.5 -5 $397,750.00
3 PARATROOPERS 5G (Peter Snowden 57 -2 $146,000.00
4 MAGNUS 5H (Peter G Moody) 55.5 -3.5 $357,322.00
5 SNIPER'S BULLET 4G (Tracey Bartley 55 -4 $820,100.00...2007 winner
6 HONOR IN WAR (USA) 9H (Chris Wall 55 -4 $110,400.00
7 FORENSICS 3F (Peter Snowden) 53 -4.5 $1,019,700.00
8 SWICK (NZ) 6G (Bart Cummings) 54.5 -4.5 $422,750.00
9 ICE CHARIOT 5G (Ron Maund) 54 -5 $337,000.00
10 MITANNI 8G (John Wallace) 54 -5 $275,500.00
11 REIGNING TO WIN 4G (John O'Shea) 54 -5 $176,100.00
12 MURTAJILL 3C (Tim Martin) 52 -5.5 $151,375.00
13 EL CAMBIO 3G (Peter Snowden) 51.5 -6 $476,450.00
14 DIPLOMATIC FORCE 3G (Wayne Nich 51.5 -6 $226,300.00
15 ANAMATO 4M (David Hayes) 53 -6 $150,040.00
16 BLACK INK 7G (Les Kelly) 53 -6 $42,000.00
17 LA MONTAGNA 5M (Barry Baldwin) 53 -6 $20,000.00...2006 winner
18 PINNACLES 4G (Rick Hore-Lacy) 52.5 -6.5 $408,770.00
19 VORMISTA 4M (Mark Minervini) 52.5 -6.5 $366,060.00
20 THE JACKAL 5G (Paul St Vincent) 52.5 -6.5 $326,825.00
21 GERMAN CHOCOLATE 5G (Paul Cave 52.5 -6.5 $247,125.00
22 ATAPI 6G (Shaun Dwyer) 52.5 -6.5 $240,900.00
23 OMNITRADER 9G (Maryann Thexton) 52.5 -6.5 $187,300.00
24 HARD TO CATCH 6G (Pat Duff) 52.5 -6.5 $165,000.00
25 CROWN'S MASTER 6G (Joe Lau) 52 -7 TBA
26 THESEO 4G (Gai Waterhouse) 52 -7 $411,600.00
27 ABSOLUT GLAM 3F (Danny O'Brien) 50.5 -7 $363,900.00
28 MONET RULES 5G (Leon Corstens) 52 -7 $234,850.00
29 MR BARITONE (NZ) 6G (Michael Moro 52 -7 $219,345.00
30 SHARKBITE 4H (Rodney Douglas) 52 -7 $185,250.00
31 FRIDAY CREEK 5G (David Hayes) 52 -7 $164,900.00
32 DOUBLE DARE (NZ) 6G (Chris Waller) 52 -7 $58,000.00
33 HEART OF THE CITI 3G (Pat Duff) 50 -7.5 $769,800.00
34 TRANSLATE 4M (David Hayes) 51.5 -7.5 $361,785.00
35 JUSTE MOMENTE 4M (Danny O'Brien 51.5 -7.5 $335,750.00
36 FALAISE 5G (Peter Snowden) 51.5 -7.5 $249,000.00
37 TURFFONTEIN 3C (Anthony Cumming 50 -7.5 $209,000.00
38 DR NIPANDTUCK 5G (James Fraser) 51.5 -7.5 $199,200.00
39 SEQUENTIAL CHARM 4M (Rex Lipp) 51.5 -7.5 $187,500.00
40 ALL SILENT 4G (Grahame Begg) 51.5 -7.5 $159,050.00
41 CHINCHILLA ROSE 3F (Steele Ryan) 50 -7.5 $134,650.00
42 CATECHUCHU 4M (David Hayes) 51.5 -7.5 $112,062.50
43 DAUNTING LAD 6H (Bill Naoum) 51.5 -7.5 $111,000.00
44 FIGHTING FUND 6G (Guy Walter) 51.5 -7.5 $100,500.00
45 FRITZ'S PRINCESS 5M (Kris Lees) 51.5 -7.5 $86,125.00
46 TORNADO ALLEY 7G (Maryann Thext 51.5 -7.5 $79,500.00
47 POET'S VOICE 6G (John Moloney) 51.5 -7.5 $5,400.00
48 THE FREE STATER 5G (Paul Cave) 51.5 -7.5 $5,125.00
49 TERANABA 4H (Anthony Cummings) 51.5 -7.5 $0.00
50 BIRD DANCER 8G (Russell Cameron) 51 -8 $293,670.00
51 CENT PER CENT 3G (Graeme Rogers 49.5 -8 $268,950.00
52 TAN TAT DE LAGO 3F (Peter G Moody 49.5 -8 $256,150.00
53 SOMETHING ANYTHING 4G (Gary Po 51 -8 $204,915.00
54 BORSHA'S MARK 3G (Les Kelly) 49.5 -8 $183,250.00
55 HELIDECK 4G (Brett Cavanough) 51 -8 $181,550.00
56 MR HORNBLOWER 6G (Tracy Green) 51 -8 $178,900.00
57 QUIZZICAL LADY 4M (Bruce W Hill) 51 -8 $178,100.00
58 CALCHRIS 4M (Bruce W Hill) 51 -8 $176,700.00
59 OUR LORD MONTY (NZ) 8G (Peter Mc 51 -8 $174,403.00
60 BAREENA 4M (Bryan Guy) 51 -8 $173,200.00
61 STOLIT 4G (Barry Miller) 51 -8 $160,550.00
62 ROMAN SQUIRE 6G (Paul Dawson) 51 -8 $160,250.00
63 WASTED EMOTIONS 5G (Danny Willia 51 -8 $160,000.00
64 SHOWIFY 4G (Stephen Lowe) 51 -8 $158,650.00
65 LIGHT RED 4G (Chris Waller) 51 -8 $154,400.00
66 KING JOHANNES (NZ) 6G (Doug Harr 51 -8 $152,960.00
67 LASORON 4M (Bryan Guy) 51 -8 $150,100.00
68 KEY BAR NIGHTS 3F (Bruce McLachla 49.5 -8 $145,000.00
69 EASY ROCKER 4G (Tony Gollan) 51 -8 $143,400.00
70 HADAAF 5G (Joseph Pride) 51 -8 $143,100.00
71 THRONE INN 4M (Ken Callaughan) 51 -8 $137,525.00
72 COCKTAIL SUPREME 4G (Pat Duff) 51 -8 $133,000.00
73 MAJORCA 5G (Robert Heathcote) 51 -8 $128,050.00
74 ACEY DUCEY 3C (Grahame Begg) 49.5 -8 $122,500.00
75 RAPID JACKO 3G (Gerald Ryan) 49.5 -8 $117,850.00
76 BLAHNIK 5G (Jon O'Connor) 51 -8 $116,400.00
77 SEQUESTRATE 5G (Peter Gillman) 51 -8 $116,300.00
78 HEY ELVIS 3G (Bruce W Hill) 49.5 -8 $109,000.00
79 ARLINGTON 3C (Graeme Rogerson) 49.5 -8 $108,550.00
80 ZUPAONE 4H (John Symons) 51 -8 $100,050.00
81 CRAVINGS 3G (John Hawkes) 49.5 -8 $98,125.00
82 SINGLE ROSE 5M (Shaun Dwyer) 51 -8 $98,000.00
83 ANTIDOTES 4G (Bart Cummings) 51 -8 $91,540.00
84 AMEX GOLD 3C (Alan Bailey) 49.5 -8 $90,450.00
85 DANEVADE 5M (Russell Cameron) 51 -8 $89,590.00
86 ELECTROMOTIVE 3C (Lee Freedman) 49.5 -8 $89,200.00
87 MAIN VEIN 4G (Gillian Heinrich) 51 -8 $88,100.00
88 MISS PAGEANTRY 4M (Gwenda Mark 51 -8 $83,375.00
89 PAY ME 6G (Tracy Green) 51 -8 $81,050.00
90 MR UBIQUITOUS (NZ) 7G (Chris Walle 51 -8 $76,200.00
91 NERICON KING 3G (Barry Baldwin) 49.5 -8 $73,100.00
92 MASTER MAGIC 4G (Gai Waterhouse) 51 -8 $68,050.00
93 BUZZY HENRY 4G (Gai Waterhouse) 51 -8 $67,400.00
94 FIVE WAYS 4G (Gai Waterhouse) 51 -8 $65,000.00
95 PAYMORE 4G (Michael Lakey) 51 -8 $62,450.00
96 ALVERTA 4M (Paul Messara) 51 -8 $61,825.00
97 MR HEARTBREAKER 3G (Gillian Hein 49.5 -8 $61,000.00
98 FOOLISH 5H (Mark F Webb) 51 -8 $53,600.00
99 SNORT 4G (Rick Hore-Lacy) 51 -8 $52,750.00
100 MORE ON THE TOE 3G (Bruce McLac 49.5 -8 $51,350.00
101 FUNLOVE 5M (Nerissa Cowell) 51 -8 $50,700.00
102 SHUDULE GEE 3G (John Wallace) 49.5 -8 $40,200.00
103 WOODY 'N' BUZZ 3G (Alan Bailey) 49.5 -8 $38,500.00
104 ICESKATES 3C (Graeme Rogerson) 49.5 -8 $37,400.00
105 MFUWE 3G (Helen Page) 49.5 -8 $33,000.00
106 STRONG CHOICE 5H (Paul Messara) 51 -8 $32,750.00
107 MI CASA SU CASA (NZ) 4G (Mark Min 51 -8 $28,040.00
108 ABSOLUTELYFABULOUS 4M (Kris Le 51 -8 $27,475.00
109 KIDS SHOW 5G (Bruce McLachlan) 51 -8 $21,600.00
110 FOND BOND 4G (Brian Wakefield) 51 -8 $20,600.00
111 MOHAWK 4G (Greg Cornish) 51 -8 $20,500.00
112 KRONER (NZ) 3C (Bart Cummings) 49.5 -8 $16,250.00
113 PRINCE LEO 4G (Mark Lehmann) 51 -8 $15,300.00
114 CHARMING ROGUE 3C (Alan Bailey) 49.5 -8 $14,950.00
115 THIN AND CRISPY 5G (Bryan Guy) 51 -8 $14,525.00
116 ENCOSTA TSZYU 3C (Maryann Thexto 49.5 -8 $14,100.00
117 ARCHIE SENIOR 5G (Danny O'Brien) 51 -8 $12,140.00
118 PINELOPE (NZ) 4M (Les Ross) 51 -8 $11,200.00
119 VOCALIC 5G (Ron Maund) 51 -8 $11,000.00
120 IMAGINING 5M (Chris Waller) 51 -8 $9,500.00
121 OCTOBER GREY 6G (Maryann Brosna 51 -8 $8,700.00
122 HIT THE ROAD 6G (Bruce McLachlan) 51 -8 $7,400.00
123 STREET SMART 5M (Ron Maund) 51 -8 $6,400.00
124 GO SEQUALO 4G (Barry Baldwin) 51 -8 $5,000.00
125= DEVIL 9G (Les Kelly) 51 -8 $0.00
125= FIVEOCLOCKSHADOW 4H (Nerissa C 51 -8 $0.00
125= RIGHTSON 5G (Maryann Thexton) 51 -8 $0.00


----------



## tigerboi (17 May 2008)

*Re: HELIDECK WINS AGAIN!!*



tigerboi said:


> here is the latest on helideck..the star of the tigerboi stable..next the stradbroke..
> 
> told you all about this guy brett cavanough who brings a team up to brisbane every year...he dont go up there for the place money!...tb
> 
> ...




Here is our stable star helideck,nothing oustanding to look at as most top notchers are but its on the track that counts,had you gone all up in his wins so far you get yourself 7/1 x 14.40/1 x 3.80/1= 383/1...too easy,we got 3 of the last 4 winners today in the quaddie...tb

see you all next friday/saturday...others can post here as well,i dont own the threadtb

Helideck


----------



## tigerboi (18 May 2008)

*Re:HELIDECK GETS A 1KG PENALTY*

Just heard the news on 2ky that helideck only got a 1 kg penalty which was needed to get into the stradbroke field,there is a big possibility he will run in the doomben 10,000 next week...this race was a handicap some years ago but now is weight for age..the bad news is apache cat is the hot favourite for the race..

The 10,000 fixed odds field..not the final field

apache cat...$1.70
vormista...$4.80
reigning to win...$6.50
murtajill...$8.00
HELIDECK...$11.00(wait til wednesday when BFC decides if he runs)
double dare...$16.00
the jackal...$23.00
turffontein...$26.00(ajc's roughie...interesting nomination...watch him)
tan tat lago...$35.00
la montagna...$35.00(great odds if it rains..)
hard to catch...$41.00
just momente...$51.00

I didnt originally think BFC would run helideck as its wfa with apache cat considered over the line,however helideck is on the up & he won yesterday over the 10,000 1350m course,AC did struggle to win at doomben last start.so naturally if he runs im going to back the helideck-helideck double.

The problem is at wfa you dont get the weight advantage like the stradbroke hcp where he gets 8kg off AC but in the doomben 10,000 he will have to carry 59kg along with AC who is a top group 1 sprinter who has won $1.38m in prizemoney...helideck the big improver has only won now $260,000..

If he runs i will be on him of course as he is our first TB stable star & we got him early before he got noticed.(now getting lots of media time.)

Helideck is now into $7.00 for the stradbroke & i said he would be 6-8/1 so thats around hes right price,if he dont run in the 10,000 & AC gets beat then we will get a better price...

Casino prince will be a late nomination & has been backed massively to win the stradbroke,the owner has just bought a stud & will stand casino prince as hes 1st stallion so he needs him to win the stradbroke to enhance his value.....tb


----------



## tigerboi (18 May 2008)

*Re:CAMPAIGN KING PLUNGE IN '88*

Heres a grab on the Campaign king plunge i spoke of on bart cummings & son anthony...CK won the sprint double & i think rough habit did it a few years later...TB

Campaign King – who won seven Group 1 races - I regard as one of the best horses I’ve ever seen. He also taught me a valuable lesson in life. As a little boy at the races, getting older men to place my bets, my late grandmother used to say to me “watch the Chinese - whatever they back with big money, be on it – they know what’s going on”. She lived long enough for me to agree their was plenty of truth in her words. In 1988, as the field was going to the barrier for the Doomben 10,000 I stood in the betting ring next to a guy I knew who could train a stayer – particularly Melbourne Cup winners – a chap called Bart Cummings. He was unaccompanied in the betting ring and he went around a few bookmakers and backed his horse Campaign King at big odds (from memory 14-1). I thought to myself “you are an idiot Bart – it’s no hope in this”. He had 58 kilos – the top class galloper Rancho Ruler got a stone in weight advantage from him. My grandmother should have said “follow those Chinese and Bart”. I never saw Bart Cummings in the betting ring before that day - or after it. Campaign King naturally won and I have not forgiven myself for being so stupid all these years later. I never did tell my grandmother – I didn’t need to!


----------



## tigerboi (18 May 2008)

*HELIDECK X IGLESIA-WHIRLY BIRD X PRINCE SALIERI*

Here is a breding story on helideck when he won 2 starts ago at 15/1(couldnt believe it when he was 15/1 at the gold coast).

3 of our winners yesterday,quizzical lady,helideck,el cambio all won over the 1350m at doomben,el cambio is equal favourite for the straddie at $4.50 & broke the gold coast track record for 1200m the same day helideck smashed the 1300m record as well.


FEATURE WINNER AT THE GOLD COAST! 

The Victorian bred Helideck took out one of the feature events at the Gold Coast last Saturday, the up 
and coming 4Y0 proving two lengths too good for his well credentialled rivals in the Prime Minister’s 
Cup-LR. In stellar form, having also won his previous start at Eagle Farm, the member of the Brett 
Cavanough stable has now won nine of 20 and over $200,000 in stakes. 

The first stakes winner bred by Ken King’s Parador Park Thoroughbreds (in operation for five years), 
he is out of the lightly raced mare Whirly Bird, a half sister to the three times Group winning stayer 
Star Binder. Her most recent foal was a Skalato filly foaled in 2005 and she was served last spring by 
Dangerous. 

Helideck was always “a cracking type” according to King, but connections had to be patient with their 
horse’s tendency to be “a barrier rogue.” The Melbourne spring was what they were waiting for but 
Helideck was stuck in Albury whilst EI went through New South Wales. But that cloud had a silver lining 
with the bay in great form leading up to a crack at the Stradbroke Handicap-Gr.1.





helideck is by the ill fated IGLESIA a top sprinter trained in sydney by jack denham some years ago,he gets his speed through the double cross of star kingdom in the dam line,biscay & noholme the brother to todman...tb


IGLESIA [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Bay / 1995 / 16.2 HH *[/FONT]​ 







[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Race Record*[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]AUS$[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]AUS [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2-5[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]22[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]6[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](2) [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]0[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](3) [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]472,501[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]At 2[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Won *STC Silver Slipper S.* Gr 2* (1100 m.), 2YO H. (1100 m.), 2YO Conditions H. (1200 m.). *3d *STC Todman Slipper Trial* Gr 2*. *4th *STC Golden Slipper S.* Gr 1*. [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]At 4[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Won *STC Open H. (1200 m.), Welter H. (1300 m.). *3d *STC Frederick Clissold H.* Gr 3*, Civic Quality H.* L*, AJC Flying Welter H.*4th *Newcastle JC Newmarket H.* Gr 3*. [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]At 5[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Won *VRC Standish H.* Gr 3* (1200 m.).[/FONT]

2006 *IGLESIA*. 22 Starts. 6-0-4 $472,501.
Won Rosehill Silver Slipper S. *[G2]* (1100 m.), Flemington Standish H. *[G3]* (1200 m.), Canterbury Open H. (1200 m.), Rosehill 2YO H. (1100 m.), Welter H. (1300 m.), 2YO Conditions H. (1200 m.). 3d Rosehill Todman Slipper Trial *[G2]*, Frederick Clissold H. *[G3]*, Civic Quality H. *[L]*, Warwick Farm Flying Welter H. 4th Rosehill Golden Slipper S. *[G1]*, Newcastle Newmarket H. *[G3]*. 

Female Line

*1st DAM*
*Yodells*, by Marscay. *4 wins* 1000 to 1600 m. Won AJC 2YO Fillies H., QTC Pacific Islands Club 2Y H. 2nd VRC Wakeful S. *[G2]*, AJC Reginald Allen H. *[L]*. 3rd VRC VRC Oaks *[G1]*, Geelong RC Oaks Trial S. *[L]*. 4th QTC QTC Sires' Produce S. *[G1]*. Sister to *YODELAY*. Half-sister to *BURGLAR OF BAMFF*. Dam of 9 live foals, 7 raced, 6 winners-
*YIPPYIO* (1993 g by Interstellar (NZ)). *14 wins* 1300 to 3200 m. and $2,131,450. Won QTC Brisbane Cup *[G1]*, QTC Queensland Derby *[G1]*, QTC P.J. O'Shea S. *[G2]*, MVRC Moonee Valley Gold Cup *[G2]*, QTC Queensland Guineas *[G2]*, AJC Queen's Cup - Craven P. *[G3]*, AJC Craven P. *[G3]*, QTC Ramsay Health Care H. *[L]*. 2nd VRC Melbourne Cup *[G1]*, STC Hill S. *[G2]*, AJC Craven P. *[G3]*, BTC Labour Day Cup *[G3]*, Tattersall's Club (nsw) Tattersall's Club Quality Cup *[L]*, STC Frank Underwood Cup *[L]*.
*IGLESIA* (1995 c by Last Tycoon (IRE)). *6 wins*. See above.
*TYROLEAN* (1997 f by Danehill (USA)). *2 wins* at 1200, 2000 m. and $166,850. Won SAJC Brock Partners Trophy *[L]*, MRC Class 6 H. 2nd SAJC Marsh Classic *[G2]*, STC Sweet Embrace S. *[G3]*, MVRC W.H. Stocks S. *[G3]*, VRC Matron S. *[L]*. 3rd MVRC W.H. Stocks S. *[G3]*.
_SHANTEY_ (1998 c by Unbridled's Song (USA)). *2 wins* at 1500, 1600 m. Won STC 3YO Maiden Plate.

*2nd DAM*
YODELLING LADY, by Paris Review (USA). Unraced. Dam of 15 foals, 13 raced, 11 winners inc.-
*BURGLAR OF BAMFF* (g by Double Century). *36 wins* 900 to 2150 m. and $254,780. Won Ipswich Atc Ipswich Cup *[G3]*, Tattersall's Rc (qld) Leo P. Power Transition H., QTC Tab 25Th Anniversary H., BATC Strawberry Road H., QTC Yuletide Graduation S., BATC Princess Reichen Graduation H., QTC Jimason Welter H.
*YODELAY* (f by Marscay). *4 wins* 1000 to 1400 m. and $157,140. Won Tattersall's Club (nsw) Furious S. *[L]*, AJC 2YO Fillies H., Tattersall's Club (nsw) 2YO Conditions H. 2nd QTC Robins Kitchen Plate H. 3rd AJC Flight S. *[G1]*. 4th Newcastle JC Spring S. *[L]*. Dam of 3 winners-
*Sirec* (g by Zeditave). *5 wins* 1200 to 2200 m. and $110,290. Won Tattersall's Rc (qld) Class 6 H., QTC Class 6 H., QTC Evasion 1MW H. 2nd QTC Sir Edward Williams H. *[L]*. 3rd Toowoomba TC Weetwood H. *[L]*, QTC Reckless H. *[L]*. 4th QTC Reckless H. *[L]*.
_REMABAY_. *4 wins* 1400 to 1835 m. Won QTC Hayai H., QTC Members' Bar H.
_TILLY'S PLACE_. *2 wins* at 1200 m. Won QTC Princess Teresina H., QTC Strawberry Road H. 2nd STC Mares Class 6 H., BTC Daybreak Lover Maiden H. 3rd STC Fillies & Mares Conditions H., QTC Sunstate Design H.
*Yodells* (f by Marscay). *4 wins*. See above.
_CENYODEL_. *1 win* at 1000 m. at 2. Won QTC Banksia Beach 2YO H. 3rd QTC Chandler Welter H.
_HEAVENLY NOTE_. *5 wins* 1000 to 1200 m. Won QTC Class 6 H., QTC Avondale H. Producer.
_OLD NED_. *6 wins* at 1200, 1510 m. Won QTC Holly Class 6 H. 2nd QTC Thorneside H., QTC Brisbane Ten H.
_TOMMIX_. *5 wins* 1000 to 1500 m. Won QTC Librici H. 2nd MRC Class 6 H., MRC Class 6 H. 3rd MRC Class 6 H., QTC Grey Affair H., QTC Gunsynd H.
_YODELLING DAN_. *5 wins* 1000 to 1212 m. Won QTC Dan O'Brien Maiden H.
_MANNING_. *1 win* at 1200 m. at 2. Won QTC Aspalita 2YO Maiden H.
Breathless. Placed at 1200 m. in Australia. Dam of 2 winners inc.-
_SKY BLITZ_. *3 wins* 1100 to 1400 m. and $55,980. Won AJC McGrath Real Estate H. 2nd AJC Panasonic Lumix H.


IGLESIA..sire of promising sprinter HELIDECK.


----------



## tigerboi (18 May 2008)

Ah they all love him now!where were they when he was 7/1 & 15/1??..all good for us...tb

Helideck Running Hot in Brisbane
Mark Smith - Saturday, May 17, 2008 

The Brett Cavanough-trained Helideck has sure taken a liking to the Queensland sunshine. He arrived in the northern state after an unplaced effort in the Corowa Cup. At that stage he had won seven races, mostly around his home base at Albury but in four starts in the big smoke, Melbourne and Sydney, he had failed to run a place. Second at Eagle Farm in his first northern outing, Helideck has reeled off three consecutive wins, culminating in his romp in Saturday’s $125,000 Group 3 Darley BTC Sprint (1350m) at Doomben.
Ridden by Ric McMahon, Helideck (Iglesia x Whirly Bird (NZ) (Prince Salieri) cruised to a 2  ¾-lengths win over Victorian visitor Absolut Glam (Snowland x Pine Away (USA) (Pine Bluff (USA)) with three-quarters of a length to the locally trained Mr Hornblower (Admiralty (USA) x Anika Joy (Tirol (IRE)) back in third.





At his previous start, Helideck earned his first stakes success in the Listed Prime Ministers Cup at the Gold Coast. 
Bred in Victoria by Parador Park Thoroughbreds, Helideck was not offered for sale as a yearling. He is the third foal of the Prince Salieri mare Whirly Bird, who finished closer to last than first in her 5-start career on the track. 
She is however, a half-sister to the very useful Star Binder (Lord Ballina), winner of 8 races including the VRC Saab Quality (G2) and VATC Sandown Cup (G2). 
Helideck comes from the second crop of the blazingly fast Last Tyccon stallion Iglesia.
Unfortunately a good deal of reports of promising Queensland based stallions is preceded with the term ill-fated. So it is with Iglesia *(pictured), *who was cut down in his prime after six seasons at stud. 
His six stakes-winners to date are headed by Group 1 winner Nova Star and Group 2 winner Written Tycoon, now a highly popular young stallion at Eliza Park Stud. 
Helideck will get his chance at group 1 glory in the coming weeks. Cavanough revealed the 4yo gelding has an entry in next Saturday's Group 1 Doomben 10,000 (1350m), but was more likely to be reserved for Group 1 Stradbroke Handicap a fortnight later.


----------



## tigerboi (18 May 2008)

*Re:HELIDECK'S PEDIGREE & DAM WAS FOR SALE!*

Here is the 2004 sale catalogue for helidecks dam by then he was just a yearling & not for sale,but his dam was on sale & only 9 years old.his 2 half sisters are the ones to get your hands on for a good punt,coz if he wins the straddie they will be worth plenty...​ 
Prince salieri,HELIDECKS dam sire was a good horse who ran around 10 group 1 2nds as he raced against champs like lets elope,super impose,better loosen up,naturalism...​ 
Helidecks dam wirly bird is a 1/2 sister to star binder who was a handy stayer in the late nineties,its a moderate pedigree but well balanced with the sheer speed on the sires side & the stamina through the dam side with staying sires imperial guard(gb) & empire way(gb).we see star kingdom again for the 3rd time by planet kingdom the dam sire of the sire prince salieri,this goes with star kingdoms 2 champion sons biscay(grandsire of the great kingston town)& noholme...tb​ 
*On Account of PARADOR PARK THOROUGHBREDS, Euroa. Lot 20 **WHIRLY BIRD (NZ)* 2 Bay Mare (Branded nr sh.5 off sh.) Foaled 1995​ 


(sire)*PRINCE SALIERI ........ by salieri(usa)-catie's kingdom by star kingdom-kiss me cait by showdown(gb)*

*By PRINCE SALIERI (Ch., 1986) Stakes-winner; won 10 races and $1,344,760 inc. QTC Castlemaine S. Gr 1, VATC Underwood S. Gr 1; sire of the winners of over $2.4 m. inc. SW's She's A Meanie, Mustang Red, Citra's Prince and SP Laver, King Salieri; also Coup de Folie, Patronage, Salerno, Go Vee Jay, Comb the Seas, Staff Party, Supatrac, Salieri Sam, Boboli, Sagacious, Extra, Princady, etc.; sire of the dams of Sir Blake, etc.*




(DAM)* OUR BIG BIRD.............by imperial guard(gb)-remnant by wharf(usa)-immaculate by empire way(gb) *​ 



*1st DAM **Our Big Bird*, _by Imperial Guard (GB)._ 1 win at 1200m. 3d​ 
Masterton Lowland S. *Gr 3*. 4th WRC Wellington Guineas *Gr 2*. Dam of 6 foals​ 
, all raced, 3 winners inc.– *STAR BINDER* _(g by Lord Ballina)_. 8 wins - 3 in​ 
succession - 1300 to 2500m. and $447,790 inc. VRC Saab Quality *Gr 2*, VATC
Sandown Cup *Gr 2*, SAJC West End Draught S. *Gr 3*, VRC Nightmarch Welter​ 
H., Lancaster H., VATC Ripa H. 2d VATC Trenton H., MVRC Iona H. 3d VATC​ 
Perrier Mineral Water S. *Gr 2*, Whittier H., Nearest H. OUR LADY BIRD _(f by_​ 
_Lord Ballina)_. 2 wins at 1400, 2050m. inc. WRC Maiden H. 2d WRC Blue Rock​ 
Vineyard H. Dam of– BRONZ. 4 wins at 1500, 1600m. inc. STC Celebrate​ 
Xmas At Rosehill H., Avondale JC Queenstown House H., AuRC Sweet Express​ 
H. *2nd DAM *REMNANT, _by Wharf (USA)._ Unraced. Dam of 6 named foals, all​ 
raced, 2 winners– *Our Big Bird*. See above. PADDY'S IRISH. 4 wins 1200 to​ 
2100m. inc. WRC Maiden H. 2d WRC Adia Personnel H. 3d WRC Mates Bar &​ 
Grille H. SHINING CUCKOO. Unplaced. Dam of 3 winners inc.– SALERNO _(g by_​ 
_Prince Salieri)_. 6 wins 1600 to 2600m. and $114,305 inc. AJC Lend Lease​ 
Property Service H., VRC Racing At Werribee H. *3rd DAM *IMMACULATE, _by_​ 
_Empire Way (GB)._ Unraced. Half-sister to *BOLD **MONARCH*. Dam of 8 named​ 
foals, 4 raced, 2 winners inc.– TAIPAN'S LASS. 1 win at 1400m. 3d​ 
Manawatu RC Lockwood H., AuRC Non- Tote H. Grand-dam of– FRENCH​ 
LACE. 3 wins 1100 to 1200m. 3d AuRC Pacific Syndications H. TAI ELLA.​ 
Unraced. Dam of 5 winners inc.– HARBOUR BOY. 11 wins - 3 in succession -​ 
1100 to 1800m. ATASCADERO. Unraced. Dam of 2 winners inc.– ORBITAL. 5​ 
wins - 3 in succession - 1200 to 1600m. 3d QTC Maiden H. *Race Record:*​ 
Unplaced. *Produce Record:* Dam of 2 named foals, 1 raced– 2000 Missed to​ 
_Body Check (Can)_. 2001 LILMIZNOGFACE _(f by Simonstad (NZ))_. Placed at​ 
2. 2002 WHIRLSTEEN _(f by Springsteen)_. Unraced. 2003 _(c by Iglesia)_.(this is helideck!!) *With *​ 
*a bay colt at foot by PROMONTORY GOLD (USA), foaled 2nd October,*​ 
*2004. Served by SKALATO. Date of last service to be announced at the sale. Believed to be in foal.*​


----------



## tigerboi (23 May 2008)

*Re:HELIDECKS BIGGEST RACE SO FAR!*

brisbane & helideck like brumby & a crap load of io!!fit like a glove...


i am only going to have 2 bets tomorrow short & sweet but gonna hit the tab hard after taking plenty off them last week on the horses & the SOO..

R6 in brissie jbc has brought up moatize who is in our stable got the shades on..hes no 9..

if he wins chuck 50% of your winnings on the great helideck in race7 no.6,he ran sub 1.19 for the 1350 last week,& same track & course so even though its wfa..go hard or go home!

on the footy the manly team with forwards that are tough unlike the fairys at the DRAGons..going manly by 13+,brett stewart for first & last tryscorer..

the tigers v the titans...tigers by 1-12,lawrence first/last tryscorer...tb


----------



## Ashsaege (5 June 2008)

What stables are you from Tigerboi?
I work in a pretty major horse racing and breeding stable


----------



## tigerboi (5 June 2008)

*Re:IM FROM MY OWN STABLE...*

Dont work in racing at all,was a big punter in the early 90's,drive b-doubles/roadtrains usually on the east coast.(not the r/t on the coast of course)

barrossa valley...let me guess,agnaston the hayes family...

started putting some tips on here awhile ago & had some good winners lately with helideck winning 3 in a row before his trainer threw him in the wfa 10,000...bad move....he shouldve went straight into the straddie which he now has the outside gate(24,start from 20) at 30/1.

casino prince ajc's horse is thrown in a la campaign king in 1988,CP GATE 4 at $4.00 is great value...ill do the tips tomorrow but gonna have a biggie on him at that price(my missus hates gambling)half the field is full of brisbane welter horses who couldnt win if they started now,ive got the apache cat/casino prince,helideck,swick,turffontein(2nd em.i got 200/1 about him weeks ago, may get a start.?) double going for lots $$$

el cambio drew 19 so hes out to $9,swick is $10 a chance but better down the flem.straight=10/1 last year,vormista is $7.50 the danger.big chance..

i think CP has got plenty on this lot,should of won the donc.in the derby bart has moatize who was stiff last start,so i will go all up those 2...i put a stable up some weeks ago..go have a look at them...tb

1991 flashback..jbc sneaks a kiwi mare into the cup weights at 48.5(didnt get passed me)at her 3rd run for jbc she smashed some good stayers with me swooping on the 7/1 as i was waiting for jbc to get her to 2000m.
The great jbc mare LETS ELOPE,winner of the 91 cups double,she won the following with me turning 5k into $1.5m,turnbull 7/1,caulfield cup 8/1,mckinnon stks 7/1(unbelievable price!!)melbourne cup 7/2 fav(the biggest morale ive ever seen in a melb.cup & i bet accordingly)1st up she won the orr stks,st george stks,match race with better loosen up,australian cup...went to sydney & broke down,came back to be 2nd over the line in the cox plate on only 2 lead up sprints,went to america & smashed the best mares over there,dam of utzon winner of the villiers...won me lots of money,started out with $5,000 at 7/1 then kept putting 50% of my winnings on her,works good when you win 7 in a row...just a $50-$100 punter these days...tb


----------



## Jetson (5 June 2008)

Hi Tigerboi,

I have noticed your success rate in the tipping and was wondering if you have any for this sat (straddie day) at eagle farm? I will be going with a few mates and while we used to enjoy the races and casino regularily the encroaching years and financial commitments have meant we only go once or twice a year now. That also means we have not been following any form lines and would appreciate any advice you can give. I have just bought an investment property so money is a scarce commodity at the moment and a win would be very helpful. 

Cheers.


----------



## tigerboi (6 June 2008)

*Re: Tigerboi's Saturday race tips...on the way*



Jetson said:


> Hi Tigerboi,
> 
> I have noticed your success rate in the tipping and was wondering if you have any for this sat (straddie day) at eagle farm? I will be going with a few mates and while we used to enjoy the races and casino regularily the encroaching years and financial commitments have meant we only go once or twice a year now. That also means we have not been following any form lines and would appreciate any advice you can give. I have just bought an investment property so money is a scarce commodity at the moment and a win would be very helpful.
> 
> Cheers.




yeah mate just going through the form now,casino prince in the straddie for cummings junior(the owner sold a coal mine to mac coal & has invested $100m in racing,his name is nathan tinkler,so he needs the prince to win for his stallion value,plus if you go back over my posts you will see where i talk about the young cummings likelyhood of a plunge in the straddie,)ive got the double running,plus dont forget he has the 2nd em.turffontein (i got 200/1 on him 4 weeks ago & can win if he starts..)looks like a big day for the cummings clan,going for moatize in the derby...put this horse in your melb.cup black book...tb


----------



## tigerboi (6 June 2008)

*Re:KING BART & SON POISED FOR BRISBANE GLORY...*

The wily ol' fox jbc going for his 250th group 1 tomorrow with moatize or swick in the straddie,the best tip i can ever give you trendsetters is follow bart cummings(jbc) & now his son anthony(ajc),ive backed 8 of the 11 melb.cup winners(1st 3 in 65,66,67 i was a pup).to give you an idea of what a great trainer of stayers jbc is look at this.won 11 melb.cups + 5 quinellas so he has beaten the field home 16 times,also he had big philou nobbled in 1969 when a dead cert,(big philou beat the winner rain lover a week later after he had won his 2nd cup)...tommy smith ONLY won 2 melb.cups....27 years apart(shouldve been 3 with kingston town in 1982)...

so you punters its off to a full tip of the straddie/derby meeting,big fields the last 6 races so you will get good value,didnt tip last week as i got back late from melb after 2 x 18 hour days,hey someone has to do the hard yards..


EAGLE FARM:STRADBROKE-DERBY..

R1.NO.2.MAJESTIC SIGHT

R2.NO.2.ANTIDOTES(jbc),last start lost rider as he went up beside HELIDECK to win.good chance..has been beating SWICK in work.

R3.NO.15.WITHOUTME,placed in sydney & this race is a lottery,no.8.cloudcatcher also has sydney form...

R4.NO.MR HEARTBREAKER,20/1 shot in a big field with a good chance,no.5.ANOTHER TAKEOVER is also right there.

R5.NO.9.ALVERTA,won 4/12,2x2nds,1x3rd.now 1st up over 1000m,gate 15.last prep 1st up she nearly upset TAKEOVER TARGET at randwick,the only time she got beat 1st up,no TT'S in this race...16/1 pre post.no.7 JAZELLA has been freshened & is the big hope(she d/h with calchris 2 starts ago)

R6.NO.7.MOATIZE,jbc's colt gets his first chance at 2400m,5 starts for 4x2nds & beaten by one of our other stable picks..MISSION CRITICAL(did you all take the quin & exacta? of course you didnt..)in that race MC had all the favours,MOATIZE was squeezed out to last out of the gates,then checked early so he trailed the field over 2020m at doomben(doomben is a very small track),made a sustained long run to only go down by a nose,reckon that cost him at least 4 lengths,different story this week TSERS,eagle farm 2400m & gate 8..,MC out of gate 19 of 20 runners,so bet up on MOATIZE he will show his staying potential.the filly no.19 RATHSALLAGH could be the ko smokey,the oaks winner no.18.RIVA SAN is also there,but she was a surprise winner...on a bog..MOATIZE

R7.NO.1.CASINO PRINCE,i think he is a real good thing at $4.50 pre post,no.14.HELIDECK the horse that won 3 at good odds is at 30/1 from 10/1 with gate 24 he will come into 20 in a field of 20,i said it was a mistake to run him against APACHE CAT at wfa with a 8kg disadvantage,(he was beaten 7 3/4 lengths into 9th in the 10,000.)big blunder by the trainer.HELIDECK needed to win a handicap like the straddie before you go taking on wfa champs like AC.take no.2.SNIPERS BULLET(blinkers on) at $18.00 to repeat his straddie win of last year,he progressed well up to his big win,BUT since then he has struggled to win again...hasnt won since last years straddie...bart has SWICK no.3.in the straddie as well at 10/1,a chance but better off at flemington,im hoping for 2 scratchings so i can have no.22.TURFFONTEIN running at 200/1 for me($100 win)as he is a good chance on his 4 3/4 3rd in the 10,000.beat HELIDECK by 3 lengths & has 2kg less in this race....2 scratchings please...

first 4.so going.1.casino prince,22.turffontein(if runs),3.swick,12.vormista,14.helideck...box them up folks in first 4,tri,quinellas,exactas...plus i got my own doubles still live,AC/CP,SWICK,HELIDECK,TURFFONTEIN(antidotes&terranaba not in field)

what i did was took the odds on fav APACHE CAT in the wfa 10,000,with jbc's/ajc's horses plus helideck.you can see them highlighted in the straddie weights a few posts back...BUT if vormista wins i get nothing...thems the breaks..by the way who was the lucky jagger on the $58m powerball..wowee.

ive left out 16.murtajill(23),el cambio(19)..cant pick them all.

backing CASINO PRINCE straight out,already got TURFFONTEIN at 200/1(if he dont run i lose my cash,but thats all in betting.get in early for big odds but its a risk.i think helideck may get scratched due to his 24 gate.)

R8.NO.14.SATSANG,very hard race the last, no.7.FELIXTRINIDAD looks hard to beat but going for value in SATSANG,gate 13 of 18,had a 10 week let up after running close up in mares quality races.around $9.00 pre post.

so in brissie go hard on moatize put 50% of your winnings on the prince,if your winning after that...put the cue in the rack & go home...

BEST BET:MOATIZE

FLEMINGTON..

R3.NO.6.BULLETIN,gets a 1kg turnaround from the toppie BONDED who has 58kg with no claim,she has the 14 gate in a field of 14 but the flemington 1400m is a good leaders race,looks likely to roll forward & be hard to run down,BONDED will get a nice cover from gate 5 but counting on the 3kg diff telling in the last 100m...

R4.NO.9.PRINCE EIRAM,at this his 4th run back & up to the 2000m he is a top chance,no.3.ELECTRIC MILLION the fav. has won his last 2 here over 1800m & 2000m so hes a 7a system however PE looks to have more scope with only 51 kg..

R5.NO.2.RED ELEMENT,i tipped him in his last start win,won 3/4 for the hayes camp so sticking with RE,no 3.BEAMING a 7a 1200m winner here last start.

R7.NO.5.ROADHOG,first up for jbc over the 1200m hes a good hope at around $6.00..

R8.NO.15.PROMINENT,a zabeel filly trained by danny o'brien back to the 2000m ,last start she showed her staying potential(only her 5th start)by winning a geelong maiden 2200m by 4 1/2 lengths,around 10/1 in a field of 16 for her 1st crack in town...watch for her in the spring staying races,o'brien trained the caulfield cup 1st & 3rd last year....


ok you happy trendsetters go hard or go home & watch out for double points this weekend...tb

FLASHBACK,CUMMINGS RUNS 1,2 AGAIN IN 74 & 75..

THINK BIG,harry white 74-75 melbourne cups,beat jbc's great mare LEILANI(owned by andrew peacock)in 74 at 14/1,never won a race in between & it was pouring so he went out at 33/1 love it,beat jbc's 2nd stringer holiday wagon from memory...great odds for sure,74 was when i started following cummings in the cup,my dad said think big so we backed him in both wins,then 2nd in 76 with gold & black(the footy team i played for wore black & gold jumpers)who came back in 77 to win as fav.for jbc...think big lived out his years on harry whites property as did his 79 winner for jbc HYPERNO(3rd in 77 for geoff murphy)white won his 3rd cup on arwon in 78.
THINK BIG


----------



## tigerboi (7 June 2008)

*Re:MAJESTIC SIGHT GETS THE CASH...$3.80..LOL!*

In a field of 9 runners MS was the pre post favourite at $2.30,he was 1 of 2 that have won over this course & distance...denoted with a c after their name,he has a tc which means he has won at lest 2 races here at eagle farm,his c came 3starts back when he won over this course & distance..

our tip in the 2nd ANTIDOTES was scratched,won by the favourite no.8.mr slick $2.60,after 4 scratchings left a field of 8..the running double paid $12.20 better odds than by going all up=$3.80x$2.60=$9.88..say 9/1

thats the first lesson in how to pull a race apart,first look for the horses with c's,tc,tcd,look at the horses up to 10/1...90% of winners are in this band so along with form you narrow the chances down,in big fields like the straddie you will go up to 20/1,then cross out the ones you think wont win...

these stats are important...favourites generally win 33% of the time,10% of winners are over 10/1...so heres where you win consistently...

from 2nd fav to 10/1 there is a goldmine of about 57% of winners,usually in this band you will have 3 others besides the favourite,so those 3 will be at prices of around say 7/2,6/1,8/1....what you are working on is the fav.gets beat 67% of the time & 57% of those is a 1 in 3 chance up to 10/1...

take the race 3 at flemington just run,bonded the fav,bulletin 10/1,moylan $3.90 2nd fav,i liked bulletin over the fav as i thought he would lead which it did not,moylan from gate 2 got the cash..this time i got it wrong but if you stay in that band of 2nd fav.to 10/1 you get many more winners from say 3/1 to about 9/1...what it means is you get a 1 in 3 chance to snag 300%-1000% profits...tb

went the wrong way again in melb.it was a toss up between light vision or prince eiram both $4.60 pp,went PE(4th) & LV got the cash at $4.40..sometimes you get it spot on other times you usually run 2nd..

favs...33%

11/1+...10%

2nd fav.-10/1...57%...profit range 300%-1000%

fav.won the 3rd in brissie,withoutme ran on well for 5th...

lets look at the qtc derby up to 10/1,20 runners,3 fillies...

1.mission critical..$4.40,got a soft run to beat moatize last start..gate 19.$13.30.

7.moatize..$3.10,5 starts 4 x2nds,tradegy beaten at doomben over 2020m,bigger track & 2400m is all good for him,my tip...$3.80.or 11/4

18.riva san..$9.50,won the qtc oaks over this course & distance last week at 25/1 on a bog,very few fillies win the oaks/derby,too hard a back up against the colts.gate 6.$6.70

19.rathsallagh..$10.00, neck 2nd to riva san & was a bit unlucky,i expect her to be the ko horse,but there has been overnight betting action...$10.20

11.rainbow styling by staying sire zabeel has been backed overnight from 20/1 into $6.60,he won a hawkesbury maiden by 1 1/2 lengths with 51kg so hes been backed on that...mmm,that form is not worth ,id rather a horse like moatize yet to win but ran 4 2nds in stakes races than a hawkesbury maiden winner...$6.60

latest tab prices in red...

eagle farm showery-slow track,backmarkers looking for ground out wide.

last winner at EF..albert the fat..2nd fav.paid $5.10...4/1

next in brissie.

1.sectagonal...$6.40,gate 7

2.fritzs princess...$5.10 fav,gate 8

9.alverta...$6.20,gate 15,really like her & the wider gate is now to her advantage with the inside all chopped up...nice odds..will come out of 11 gate in a field of 18

16.xaardante...$8.90,come out of gate 17,stablemate to helideck & is a chance...

so here is an example of the 4 upto $10.00,fav 4/1,5/1,11/2 & 8/1...so the best way is to back the 9 & 16.but i already like the 9.but you can see how you can profit very well with the 2nd,3rd,or 4th fav picks...

ive backed ALVERTA...at $6.50...tb

also red element at $3.10...flem r5.no.2

won & paid $3.10...lol won 3/4 & still getting 2/1...


----------



## tigerboi (9 June 2008)

*Re:BRISBANE CUP,QLD GUINEAS DAY...*

Im still recovering from mr baritones win in the straddie...mr baritone my god....the track down grade played havoc with my chances but thems the breaks...thats racing...

now theres 3 big races up there today,forget the tj smith r4..the fav.fravashi is 1/2..$1.45....

the brissie cup these days is now a group 2 over 2400m,a few years before it was a group 1 over 3200m,shame same for the perth cup...says alot about our stayers or lack of breeding of them,kiwis always had the best stayers as the breeding industry is more like the uk,whereas we are more to the usa of speed...i think weve bred 2 melb.cup winners in 30 years...subzero & jbc last winner...named after a curry...memory please...


QLD GUINEAS.

R6.NO.2.TURFFONTEIN(ajc),didnt get the chance to run for me at 200/1 on saturday.has the best form in the race with his 3rd in open group 1 company in the 10,000 against apache cat,this is a 3 year olds race.i cant believe his price of $6.50 pp.





BRISBANE CUP.

R7.NO.5.VIEWED(jbc)giving barts horse 1 more chance,ran 3 lengths 6th in the doomben cup last start as 4/1,got shuffled back to 11th settling & turn as the rest went around him & he was pocketed,11th on the turn at doomben is not a place to be.also it was his 1st run at wfa & he looks better suited back to a handicap.he drops from 59kg at wfa to 54.5kg here.

danger is the toppie scenic shot,won for us at the gold coast & last start won the important lead up race the pj o'shea stakes 2400m wfa on a heavy track,3rd to him was the mare no.18. dougs mate 2nd in last years qld oaks so she knows the 2400m eagle farm course well(8 starts a ef for 2.2.1)

art success 4th best has won this race when at 3200m...

1st 4...5-1-18-6


in sydney ive been following barts horse r8.no5.mulaman.close to a win after going 3rd 4th 3rd 4th...1 from 2 at randwick...tb



look at chinchilla rose,the grey on the extreme outside from last into 5th..next start get on her...


----------



## tigerboi (9 June 2008)

*Re:TURFFONTEIN$8.40,VIEWED$3.40,MULAMAN$6.10,GET THE CASH.*

Just gonna blow my trumpet here trendsetters,i cannot believe the price of turffontein..$8.40 then viewed absolutely smashed them aftert sitting 3 wide for most of the race...then to cap it off folks mulaman also gets the cash at $6.10...great day...3 bets 3 winners...the brissie all up paid $28.50...2750% profit plus the 500% from mulaman.

done all i can punters except make you back them...good luck to any of you who backed these especially viewed & turffontein as i identified them as potential good winners for the tb stable.

i am still astonished at getting $8.40 on turffontein,this horse ran 3rd to apache cat in the doomben 10,000 at wfa,no13.tan tat de lago started fav at $3.60 on the strength of his last start win over 1400m ef heavy track,get this...she ran in the 10,000 that turffontein ran 3rd in...she was beaten 14.9 lenths into 11th,while turffontein ran 3rd beaten 5 1/4 lengths...he beat her at wfa by 10 lengths & she is $3.60 & he $8.40,folks that is a good example of sticking with class where a 3 yo comes back from a top run at wfa to his own age group,i thought he would be too classy but not at $8.40.

thanks to the dopes who made TTDL fav.i got 2x what i expected.





tigerboi said:


> R7.NO.3.Turffontein AJC'S colt at $8.00 is way over the odds,should be 2ndfav.at $3.50,follow this horse if he wins AJC will send him to brissie for the qld guineas(1600m) & maybe the derby(2400m)




won the guineas at $8.40



tigerboi said:


> viewed,jbc horse in good form
> 
> turffontein,ajc colt 2nd in the hawkesbury guineas,should head north




viewed won the brisbane cup at $3.40



tigerboi said:


> Here is were i spoke of anthony cummings taking a horse north to set up for a plunge!casino prince is a late nomination for the stradbroke,AJC as i said he did with campaign king he spread rumours then bang!i will watch very carefully,id say he will start in the doomben 10,000 & if he gets a dry track he will be very hard to beat.
> 
> 
> Anthony cummings people,very astute trainer & punter..follow him..he also has turffontein & teranaba in the mix,watch for them as well..




keep an eye out for terranaba to pick up one of the races before he heads back to sydney.


----------



## tigerboi (10 June 2008)

*Re:TURFFONTEIN LANDS THE QLD GUINEAS*

Tough Turffontein Lands Deserved Group 2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Turffontein announced himself as a big race winner of the future and added a significant amount to his value when he took out the Group 2 Queensland Guineas (1600m) at Eagle Farm today. 

The three-year-old colt is the best son of former World Champion two-year-old Johannesburg to race in Australia and today's win gave the Hennessy stallion his most important success in Australia to date. 

Trainer Anthony Cummings has no doubt that Turffontein can now take the step up to Group 1 level, after a campaign that started in January, yielded a Listed win in February and then took in three stakes placings during the Sydney carnival, before the colt ran third in last month's G1 Doomben 10,000. 

“He's one of the most valuable up and coming stallion prospects around,” Cummings said. 

“There's a Group 1 win waiting around the corner and he has all the ingredients necessary to make a stallion in this country. 

“He's got the pedigree, the race performance and durability.” 

Turffontein is from the Dr Grace mare Spirit Of Grace and his third dam is the wonderful producer Betty Box, whose stakes winning descendants include Hit The Rood, Penny Gem, Fast 'N' Famous, Alynda, Zalinda, Capestad and Altrista. 

Turffontein is a $70,000 graduate of the 2006 William Inglis Melbourne Premier Sale. 

Cummings said he would now be aimed at the Group 1 VRC Emirates Stakes in the spring in a campaign that would probably also take in the G1 Dubai Racing Club Cup at Caulfield. 

Jockey Danny Nikolic is also a fan of Turffontein. 

“He always travelled like a winner,” Nikolic said. 

“He's been up a long time this horse, but his attitude was terrific today and I like him. 

“He's a very tough racehorse and I've got no doubt he would have been very hard to beat had he got a start in the Stradbroke.” (my 200/1 shot!!...)

Turffontein was only made second emergency for the Stradbroke and missed a run. 

Second and third placed Hard To Catch and Double Dare had finished behind him in the Doomben 10,000.


http://www.anthonycummings.com.au/default.asp


----------



## tigerboi (10 June 2008)

*Re:BART CUMMINGS HAS MADE ME LOTS OF $$$$ IN THE LAST 30 YEARS*

James Bartholomew Cummings was born and raised in Adelaide, working for his father at the Adelaide stables after completing high school at Marist Brothers, Sacred Heart College. He took out his own training licence in 1953, utilising his father’s stables. He won his first Group 1 with Stormy Passage in the SAJC Derby in 1958 and has gone on to train stakes winners every year for 47 years since. God`s Own`s win in the 2005 Group 1 Caulfield Guineas saw the stakes winners total reach 678, including 245 Group 1 winners.

Bart established stables at Flemington, now known as Saintly Place, in 1968, which are still his Melbourne headquarters today, and set up stables at Randwick, now known as Leilani Lodge, in 1975, from which he manages his training and spelling operations.

Bart first hit the headlines when he not only won his first Melbourne Cup in 1965 with Light Fingers, but also went on to train the winners of the two subsequent years, Galilee in 1966 and Red Handed in 1967. For good measure, he also trained the second placegetters in 1965 and 1966. This was just the start of J.B.Cummings affinity with the Melbourne Cup. In 1966/67, Bart scored 7 Group Cup wins when he trained the winners of the Melbourne, Caulfield, Sydney, Adelaide, Brisbane, Sandown and Queens Cups with four different horses. Quite an accomplishment..​Proving his versatility as a trainer, Bart also trained horses at the time which were winning Group 1 sprint races, such as the Lightning Stakes (Anna Rose), and the major Group 1 race for two-year-olds, the Golden Slipper Stakes (Storm Queen).

In fact he has trained the winner of the Golden Slipper four times to date and won the premier Group 1 sprint race at Flemington, the Newmarket Handicap, a record 8 times, most recently with Shaftesbury Avenue in 1991. Bart's currently has two very good sprinters in Mimi Lebrock and Occurrence who are being aimed at Group One glory. 
The 1972/1973 season saw the first of Bart’s horses to be named Champion Racehorse of the Year, in the four time Derby winner Dayana. Since then he has consistently added to the list, with Taj Rossi, Leilani, Lord Dudley, Maybe Mahal, Hyperno, Beau Zam, Let’s Elope and the home bred Saintly the most recent addition in 1996/1997 to bring the current total to nine.

In 1974, Bart was the first trainer not only in Australia, but also in the British Commonwealth, to train the earners of over one million dollars in prize money. The prize money earnings were supported by 20 Group 1 wins, which included Leilani’s five Group 1 successes and the first of Think Big’s two Melbourne Cups.
Bart was honoured with the Order of Australia in 1982 for his services to the racing industry and his tireless promotion of racing to the public. He was subsequently inducted into the Sport Australia Hall of Fame in 1991 and was an inaugural inductee into the Racing Hall of Fame in 2001. Bart has received numerous awards over the years from sporting bodies, including Victoria Racing Media Personality of the Year 1997. He was also honoured with the Centennial Medal in 2000 and in the same year carried the Olympic torch down the Flemington straight.

Bart broke another record in 1988, when he was the first trainer to reach earnings of over six million dollars in prize money, this time with eleven Group 1 winners with horses such as Champion stayer Beau Zam and sprinter/miler Campaign King.






Bart purchased the historic property Princes Farm in 1988, located on the Nepean River at Castlereagh, within easy driving distance of the Randwick stables. The 150 acre spelling and breeding complex complements Bart’s training and breeding activities and it was at Princes Farm that Saintly was born and raised. The Cummings family have always bred their own horses as well as making purchases at the many yearling sales throughout Australia and New Zealand. Recent breeding successes include Taikun, Flying Pegasus, Outback Prince, Hotel Grand, Moonboat and the promising Related.
*`Bart & Saintly at Princes Farm` *
In 1989/1990, JB Cummings won the trainers premiership in three different states, New South Wales, Victoria and South Australia, the first time it had been done. There were 20 stakes winners and six Group 1 wins that season, including Tristanagh’s VATC 1000 Guineas and VRC Oaks. Bart is now one of the few top trainers to operate stables at Flemington and Randwick, as well as running his own spelling and breeding complex. 






The establishment of the Racing Hall of Fame occurred in 2001, and Bart was an inaugural inductee, along with other significant contributors to racing, such as Tommy Smith, George Moore and the immortal Phar Lap. Bart’s topline stayer Galilee was inducted in 2005 for his staying performances in the 1960’s which includes a Sydney Cup win by a margin of six lengths carrying 60.5kgs in 1967.
`* Prime Minister John Howard congratulating Bart on his induction` *​The Australian Racing Museum moved to Federation Square in Melbourne in 2004 and Bart Cummings’ 11 Melbourne Cup trainers' trophies are currently on display there, an impressive sight. In fact it was Mrs. Valmae Cummings, Bart’s wife, who first suggested trainers should receive a miniature replica of the Melbourne Cup trophy presented to the owners, a suggestion which has since been implemented by the Victorian Racing Club. 
In 2004, Bart received a surprise honour from the VRC. The club presented J.B.Cummings with Lifetime Membership, the first time a trainer has received the honour. The VRC also re-named the 2500m open handicap race previously known as “The Banjo Paterson” race, “The Bart Cummings”, which appropriately, is a Melbourne Cup qualifying race. 
Bart is still actively training from his Randwick and Flemington stables and regularly attends the annual yearling auctions looking for his next champion. With his consistent selection and training techniques, there is no reason the "Cups King" cannot add more trophies to his owners` cabinets.

viewed,4yo horse..by scenic(ire)-lovers knot(nz)


----------



## tigerboi (11 June 2008)

*Re:MIRACLE MILES OF YESTERYEAR,POPPY,PURE STEEL*

Hi son of bag limit mate,ive put a few of the old greats together so you can have a look,poppy,pure steel,westburn grant,mt eden...

ill do a thoroughbred(tb) edition as well of the greats,phar lap,kingston town,all the great cox plate winners.maybe put together a bart cummings compilation of his 11 cup winners...tb

village kid 1987 miracle mile...........................................................................................preux chevalier 1985 miracle mile
 ....


popular alm 1983 miracle mile.....................................................................mt eden 1971 miracle mile
....

pure steel 1978 miracle 
mile..............................................................................................................westburn grant 1990 miracle mile
....


----------



## tigerboi (11 June 2008)

*Re:BART STILL LOOKING FOR HIS 250TH GROUP 1 WIN*

The decision to downgrade the Brisbane Cup to *Group two* level has cost Bart Cummings his 250th Group One winner.
Cummings won the race fro the first time in 33 years yesterday when *Viewed* spread-eagled the field in a race that until 2006 had been a Group One event.
But authorities demoted the Brisbane staying feature, at the same time reducing it to* 2400m* from the traditional *3200m*.
While the delay in reaching the 250 mark is bound to be temporary, the trainer would have enjoyed reaching the figure in a 3200m race.
_"I suppose it would have been good to do it in that sort of race, but there’ll be a next time,"_ Cummings said.
*Viewed* scored by seven lengths from Fulmonti with Sky Biscuit in third place.
Viewed’s owner, Malaysian businessman Dato Tan Chin Nam had considered selling viewed to Hong Kong owners earlier this year, but Cummings said he talked him into keeping him in Australia.
The result may well be a fourth Melbourne Cup for the Dato for whom Cummings has already won the race with Thing Big twice and Saintly.
Earlier on the Eagle Farm program, Cummings son *Anthony *continued his outstanding form winning the *G2 *Queensland Guineas with *Turffontein*.
*Turffontein* had been an emergency in Saturday’s Stradbroke Handicap and had missed a start, a race in which Cummings believed he had outstanding prospects.
*Turffontein *sat outside the leader Royal Discretion until the 250m mark and then strode clear to score by 1-1/4 lengths.


----------



## son of baglimit (12 June 2008)

on the subject tiger, whats your opinion re:the grading of australias races.

surely weve been too group 1,2,3 heavy for many years.

i can only see maybe 9 races in australia worthy of that status.

melb cup, caul cup, vrc derby, caul guineas, cox plate, ajc derby, slipper, newmarket, doncaster

these are target races - the good horses long term plan is for THAT race - the rest are just leadups.


----------



## Ashsaege (12 June 2008)

son of baglimit said:


> on the subject tiger, whats your opinion re:the grading of australias races.
> 
> surely weve been too group 1,2,3 heavy for many years.
> 
> ...




I disagree. You need more than just those 9 races, (blue diamond should of popped in there too) else the industry will suffer... less people at race days, less prizemoney, other states will miss out and slowly dwindle away, and for the breeding side of things it will make it very hard for a horse to prove itself to be good enough to be considered for stud.
The races you have quoted are the 'sexy' races that everyone likes to win, but you still need the others.

Racing enthusiasts don't wanna wait around for a handfull of big races


----------



## son of baglimit (12 June 2008)

but when trying to draw a comparison on the world stage, the rest just laugh at us - too many minor hcp & wfa races with high level black type.

sir tristram holding the world record for group 1's a few years back was a joke


----------



## tigerboi (12 June 2008)

*Re:GROUP 1 RACES...*



son of baglimit said:


> on the subject tiger, whats your opinion re:the grading of australias races.
> 
> surely weve been too group 1,2,3 heavy for many years.
> 
> ...





I will do a full report on this soon SOB,it all started with giving S.A. 2 group 1 oaks the australasian oaks at 2000m & the normal 2400m oaks(2000m oaks...)then you had the aussie guineas 1600m at flemington,recently you had the tj smith in sydney upgraded to gr 1 run before the galaxy...dumb..

i like the 3200m cups myself,while not all good horses go for the brisbane,perth,adelaide cups i still think they shouldve stayed gr1 3200m.

there was always about 65 group 1's,the races you speak of are the classics,the best of the best,the breeding industry has a big say in it as well,look at the myer 1600m for mares now a group 1,however upgrading & dropping some seems 6/1 half dozen the other atm.

lightning,vrc oaks,1000 guineas can be added to your 9,give me 30 mins & i can find 20 good group 1's..tb


----------



## tigerboi (13 June 2008)

*Re:JIM BYRNE SET FOR BIG DAY AT IPSWICH*

The brisbane carnival is over now so we head to ipswich(bundamba it was called..1st trip to brissie some time ago i missed the toll road off the ipswich highway...had to chuck a u bolt at the lights at bundamba..b/double too)

so all the good horses are spelling now for the big spring however the jbc/ajc combo that did the right thing by us on monday JBC has 1 in,ajc has 2.

jim byrne can possibly ride 5 winners so im going to link him up in a few 2,3,4 all ups...great rider up there...

now after this meeting the stable will get wiped as we head back to sydney for the winter,i will put a new team together for the spring,go through the cup weights & try to find some good cups doubles,if you are a keen punter then keep an eye out for the 2008 millers guide,the punters bible..

IPSWICH

R1.NO9.PRIMA NOVA.ajc brought her up for the oaks but her campaign has been hampered by wet tracks,this will be her consolation over 1666m.

R2.NO.4.YIELD CURVE.2150M,won 2 races here,j.byrne & gate 1.$5.00

R3.NO.1.ARJUNA.1200M,2 starts back he beat the group 1 winner ROCKDALE,got a good horses weight 58kg..$3.00,j.byrne

R4.NO.10.OUR MAGIC,last start 2nd to gently bently over 1200m rosehill with 56kg,down to 53kg,1350m,j.byrne,gate 8,$4.00

R5.NO.11.DANCE GIRL DANCE,hard race to assess as alot have not been suited by the heavy tracks,ajc has LADY GRACIOUS in at 30/1 so going to have a few on her as well...

R6.NO.14.ANTIDOTES,bart had this one spot on until he loomed up to helideck to win,blundered & lost his rider,good chance at 12/1 pp

R7.NO.8.SNYONYM,this horse has won his last 3 in sydney up to the 2150m in only a 11 horse field,j.byrne,$6.00...no 3 rampant lion is the fav.htb

R8.NO.17.SAMUI STAR,hes the 2nd emergency but it looks like he will get a run,a 4yo with only 10 starts unlike the rest of the field,has won 4 plus 2x2nds,also he won here at todays distance 1100m,he won 1st up at the gold coast by 4 lengths last start with 56.5kg,drops to 54.5kg & he has the 1 gate,atm hes $9.00 pp.danger is no 11.ulladula,j.byrne,$4.60 fav but has 19 gate...

best...ANTIDOTES

roughie...R5.NO.13.LADY GRACIOUS

SANDOWN,winter is jumping season & i love the jumpers...
STEEPLE 3900M
R4.NO.6.JAMRAAN,this fellow finished only 2 1/4 from the $1.60 fav toulouse lautrec(won 5 from 6 over the steeples) last start,at $9.00 i give him the best chance of a boilover
HURDLE 3400M
R5.NO.1.EMGEE REX,the toppie looks well in with 68kg & not giving anymore than 4 kg,won in record time at flemington last start & beat some are bent,good odds..$5.50

RANDWICK,only like 2 of ajc/jbc's...

R6.NO.8.WISHA,ajc filly, 4th start,& up to 1400m now,good odds..$8.00

R8.NO.10.KING'S FIRST, 2 back bart got a win over 1900m at canterbury,then at 2000m the 1st time last start here he went down narrowly to no.11.two towers,KF has gate 14 of 14 but that just means we will get a better price,look for him at 2400m where i think he will really go well..

good luck...tb


FLASHBACK...1990
KINGSTON RULE,BARTS 8TH CUP,THE KINGSTON TOWN CONNECTION.
the owner of KT was a merchant banker named david hains who in 1984 took KT & his 1981 horse of the year ROSE OF KINGSTON to the usa with the intention of racing KT but he did not race due to his dicky legs,hains started his own boutique breeding operation with the top broodmares he had at the time.

In 1985 he put the sensational 1973(i think) triple crown winner SECRETARIAT($200,000USD service fee) over ROK,the colt turned out to be KR,hains took him to europe for a few starts & he won over 1600m in france (i think again),hains decided to shut down his breeding operations & bring his horses back to australia.

No son of SECRETARIAT had stood or raced in australia at that time,this was before the advent of shuttle stallions,so hains gave KR to tommy smith to train as he had trained the great KT for him,i think his dam ROK was trained by bob hoysted who had manikato at the same time.

I remember KR's 1st & only start for tommy smith was on a bog track over 1600m,he ran tailed off about 30 lengths last...tommy smith said to david hains...he needs to be gelded!a son of the mighty SECRETARIAT gelded..no wonder hains got him on the float to send him to bart cummings stables asap

Come the spring i was watching KR as i thought he was barts chance for his next melbourne cup after the 80's when bart didnt win a melbourne cup,KR 1st up at 1600m for JBC won a slashing 1600m at sandown,from then on bart kept him at wfa up to 2000m so he wouldnt get a penalty for the cup.

His mooney valley cup 2600m win with the pumper cassidy swinging in the irons showed me what a turn of foot he had for a stayer,his breeding suggested he would be real stout & dour,but heres where the real genius of bart cummings came in,he knew he needed to run him again before the cup & most trainers used the mckinnon for the final lead up,jbc needed to send him over 2400m to get at least 10,000m in his legs.

KR's 2400m blow out was the dalgety 2500m where he ran 2nd to a grey trained by david hayes,it was a brilliant cup trial for the dalgety which jbc normally uses for his 2nd stringers.the scene was set for bart to lift the trophy,tigerboi had backed KR all spring into 7/2 i had a fortune on this & this is what happened...


----------



## pan (10 October 2008)

Caulfield Guineas tomorrow anyone got a tip?


----------



## Ashsaege (10 October 2008)

pan said:


> Caulfield Guineas tomorrow anyone got a tip?




My money is on Von Costa De Hero, and All American. Both paying great odds, both coming into form... 1 is due for a big win soon.


----------



## grace (10 October 2008)

pan said:


> Caulfield Guineas tomorrow anyone got a tip?




Yes, my parents' horse is running in that.  (I'm not really into the racehorse thing, but they certainly are).  Guess I should watch the race!  I don't think I'll tell you the horse's name....might give it bad luck.


----------



## tigerboi (4 March 2009)

*Re:joe blow wins at  randwick pays $3.00*

Hi joe blow hope you took my private tip recently for "joe blow" a 5 yr old gelding trained by the master my favourie trainer bart cummings,hes owned by singo & had a lot of problems but hes by sadlers wells & closely related to strawberry road,he got the cash at $3.00 yesterday

The good horses are back now & bart & son anthony have had some good winners lately,yes i did back viewed in the melbourne cup prepost at 50/1 & some 40/1 on the day also backed jbc other runner moatize(6th).funny thing i was in melbourne the day before & asked the boss could he hold me over for a night so i can go to the cup...no chance he says get back to sydney.

i was already set on viewed but decided to have some on him at the tab because jbc didnt give him a gear change for the cup,i remember saying at the 800m gee this kid shinn has ridden viewed a treat,i thought he might run on ok for maybe 3rd,when he gapped them on straightening i jumped out of the chair i said jesus i backed this months ago at 50/1,then i saw bauer & thought 2nd at 50/1 straight out is dumb.shinn carried him,great ride for a kid...

so i won a stack with my longest price cup winner & jbc got his 12th.

this week jbc has got swick who in the spring won at 20/1 by beating ajc colt turffontein,father & son quinella.

swick is a flemington straight track specialist & won the newmarket 2 years ago,same with sirmione seems to only win at flemington when its soft as he won this race the austrailan cup last year to go with his mckinnon win the spring before at 60/1.

follow these with confidence gods hand,sunday rose,swick,sirmione,blessus,tolaga,rajasi,sweet science,joe blow

dandaad,zazzabeau & moatize are stayers to back from 2000m
mimi le brock is a top class mare watch for her in the fillies group 1 1500m at rosehill & the doncaster handicap

viewed will be aimed at the rich weight for age races in sydney such as the ranvet & bmw & the sydney cup if he doesnt get too much weight,hes 1st up run for 4th was a great pointer for the big races.

dont forget barts son anthony he has a top stable in his own right...good luck...TB


----------



## Ashsaege (4 March 2009)

So who are you tipping in the Australian Cup and the Cadbury Guineas Tigerboi?

Im liking Niconero for the Australian Cup, the gelding did well in the Futurity.
Nicconi (who is a half brother to Niconero) looks like a good chance for the Cadbury Guineas.


----------



## tigerboi (4 March 2009)

Ashsaege said:


> So who are you tipping in the Australian Cup and the Cadbury Guineas Tigerboi?
> 
> Im liking Niconero for the Australian Cup, the gelding did well in the Futurity.
> Nicconi (who is a half brother to Niconero) looks like a good chance for the Cadbury Guineas.




hi mate its only wednesday so ill do the tips on friday/saturday when i get the fields,i dont think niconero can get 2000m in top company but we will see.jbc is the master of the aussie cup & newmarket,might go his double.

watch for kevin moses stable hes going real well,i won a stack on princess sarah in the spring on a tip from my daughter sarah,got the cash at about $12.00.good trainer.

my tip...stick with jbc & ajc...


----------



## tigerboi (7 March 2009)

Heres a few tips for todays good races

sydney

R6.no1. viewed,cup winner 2nd up over 1600m around 8-10/1

R7.no10.glowlamp,the unluckiest maiden gets her chance with samantha miss injured...12/1

R8.no.4.reigning to win,top colt 1st up at...6/1

R9.no.1.hot danish,should beat these at 2/1

melbourne

R5.no.4.prima nova,ajc's mare roughie at 10/1

R6.no.2.swick,jbc's 2 time gr1 winner down the straight,going with his son to run 2nd again with no.20.duporth,11.burdekin blues,15.northern meteor the top 4 in a field of 23,swick at 12/1...hayes 3 runners are..14,16,18.
no 21.time thief the ko horse.

R7.no.2fravrashi,good win last time.2/1

R8.NO.8.road to rock,ajc's 4yr old in a very weak aussie cup,4.theseo,10.zarita,1.niconero...

R9.no.2.whobegotyou,crack colt who got outstayed in the vrc derby & should be this field of camels,if you get $2.60 take as much as you can.

brisbane

in a big field in the last i like no.8.heart,last start winner in open grade at doomben,back to class 6 only rises 2kg with a claim,gate 5,current 6/1 fav should win this on class alone.

good luck...tb


----------



## Ashsaege (10 March 2009)

tigerboi said:


> Heres a few tips for todays good races
> 
> sydney
> 
> ...




Sounds like you had a tough day at the office Tigerboi!

I only ended up having a punt on the Aus Cup. I didnt think Niconero had a chance when he settled back in the field, and I was shocked that he was able to run down Theseo and stablemate Zagreb. I had an any2 bet on Niconero and Zagreb only because Zagreb was paying very decent odds and I knew he would be the quiet threat. He is a huge horse, bred to stay, but has won over short distances and Flemington is made for him because of the big home straight. I think Zagreb will have a very big spring. I think i was ranting on about Zagreb before the 08 Caulfield Cup.


----------



## Ashsaege (10 March 2009)

tigerboi said:


> hi mate its only wednesday so ill do the tips on friday/saturday when i get the fields,i dont think niconero can get 2000m in top company but we will see.jbc is the master of the aussie cup & newmarket,might go his double.
> 
> watch for kevin moses stable hes going real well,i won a stack on princess sarah in the spring on a tip from my daughter sarah,got the cash at about $12.00.good trainer.
> 
> my tip...stick with jbc & ajc...




probably a wise tip... tho i cant help but stick with the Hayes stable... hasn't really done me too many favours of the past 12 months!


----------



## tigerboi (11 March 2009)

Hot danish won but i was too busy to have a decent day on the punt,i did say the aussie cup was not a vintage year & it seemed to me the inside at flemington was off tap.

anthony cummings won the adelaide cup with zavite at 5/1 so that was ok,see what happens this week with the randwick guineas having mic mac as the fav.

scenic is going good with  viewed & scenic blast plus a few other handy runners grabbing some big group 1 races.hes dead now & last stood in w.a.

hes the sire of the sire of coniston bluebird who took the nz derby & hes the damsire of niconero!so hes putting himself around with 22 stakes winners from his mares so far...cheers.tb


----------



## Ashsaege (12 March 2009)

Scenic is doing incredibly well this year... Being sire of the Melb Cup winner and Lightning Stakes winner. Scenic also stood at Lindsay Park for a bit too.


----------



## tigerboi (13 March 2009)

do a full race programme this week

sydney

r1.no.3.subtle cove

r2.no.5.lustre lady

r3.no.4.marquardt

r4.no.1.tickets

r5.no.9.dandaad for bart with no.3.wittgenstein for the dad/son exacta

r6.no.1.marchinski,around 6/1

r7.no.3.caymans,reckon he can beat mic mac at 1600m

r8.no.4.hoystar,1st up at 1000m...9/2

r8.no.2.supernova,won 1st up at 12/1 for ajc,up to 1400m now,10/1

melbourne

r1.no.2.common interest

r2.no.9.definitive,good chance behind hayes fav.no.3.stokehouse

r3.no.elusive peak

r4.no.13.royal striker,jbc took him to ballarat for a 1600m kill,can win at about 12/1.

r5.no.3.growl,bunch of walkers dont like the race

r6.no.2.prima nova,ajc mare up to 1600m about 7/1

r7.no.9.time matters,back in class after a 5th in the 1600m futurity,his first unplaced run at 1600m in 9 starts,my best 

r8.no.5.wilander,4th in the lightning & 7th in the oakleigh,at 1000m today & has a class edge.

r9.no.8.sound journey.

ashaege i got a bit of a hayes connection from some years ago,remember primacy by prego out of great interest by great guest?won a newmarket,cf orr,futurity & a nissan.

mate of mine had an old horse i used to look after named london flash by london cry out of blandster by kingster top of the sale in 1961,he lived til 32 years old coz i fed him well, he was a lead horse for his uncle harry clark who had the crack mare just topic who was a full sister to great interest dam of primacy,also the sister to the dam of chimera the top stayer who won the ajc qe11 with p.cook up.dittman slaughtered him in kiwis cup i think it was.

great family that with primacy,chimeara & others coming from the 4 sisters ,id have to go through my old sales books to get the names of the sisters,anyhow the dams all 4 full sisters all threw top winners,so i followed primacy with great interest,dah will remember it all.cheers happy punting...tb

who has the most $$$ earners in the top 250? dave/peter/colin hayes,jbc or fbi(freedman?)

won some good money on hayes horses over the years,laser beam in the standish was a cracker,special the lightning/newmarket,planet ruler 2 gadsdens & an ampol(i backed him 9 in a row when mclachlan had him in brisbane),jeune at 16/1 in the cup as i always backed his imports such as at talaq,almaarad,the one hutchy won the caulfield cup on?,followed blu before cs/dah got him off bart who won a canterbury guineas with him.did you know that?

http://www.yarramanpark.com.au/Contents.asp?ID=9

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millionaire_Racehorses_in_Australia#251_and_higher


----------



## Adam A (13 March 2009)

Im putting my money on the sea eagles this weekend 
giving away 6.5 start to the dogs for a 100% return 
EASY money


----------



## tigerboi (16 March 2009)

*Rerimacy trained by dah,his pedigree*

ashaege Here is the pedigree of primacy's family ive followed for years,out of the todman mare todesse dam of elevena(owned by my mates family)...
must be due to throw a good one soon maybe not as good as primacy,chimare & just topic,alquoz trained by dah as well.

did ok on saturday with jbc royal striker 30/1 ran 2nd,$6.40 a place.plus a few other winners...tb


----------



## Ashsaege (20 March 2009)

I havent had a punt since the Aus cup.
R6 at Rosehill is looking good tomorrow - The Ranvet Stakes Gr1.

My favourite, Zagreb, is up against Theseo again, and Viewed.
At Fixed price Theseo is clearly favourite, and if it is a slow tempo race he may be too hard to beat, but im confident Zagreb can beat him at staying.

I look forward to hearing your tips Tigerboi


----------



## tigerboi (4 July 2009)

good day for a couple of topical tips.

te awamatu. r6 no 2...taking the mickey

kembla. r2 no 7...gay blade...tb


----------



## tigerboi (27 October 2009)

*Re: Tigerboi winning heaps on jb cummings*

well asf trendsetters the cup is  next week & the last 12 months ive won loads on bart cummings horses...viewed now won both cups at 40/ & 14/1,roman emperor 15/1 the ajc derby,allez wonder 40/1 toorak hcp & amazing cox plate win at 12/1 with so you think at only his 5th start,what a maestro jb is.

so stick with bart like tb does

back roman emperor in the cup,take viewed each way & take his 3rd entry allez wonder in a trifecta.

also got barts sons horse road to rock 40/1 in the george main stks.

dandaad is ready to win this saturday for jbc in the saab hcp...tb


----------



## son of baglimit (29 October 2009)

tigerboi - you sound like those adds in the racing pages offering, for a large fee, weekly tips, cos i picked this, and that, and that, and that - and this trifecta, and that outsider.

cant you just say you are the perfect punter and be done with it.

looking forward to derby day - as always - and do my best not to do my N***. if we get a storm on this side of town, it dumps an inch or 2, lookout.


----------

